# Taalleemtes - het leed van een vertaler



## YellowOnline

In elke taal zijn er woorden die moeilijk te vertalen zijn. Graag had ik wat ideeën van courante woorden in het Nederlands die moeilijk te vertalen zijn of courante woorden uit andere talen die in het Nederlands niet voorkomen. Ik gebruik het woord 'courant' niet nodeloos: er zijn talloze woorden die niet echt te vertalen zijn (bv. DE _fingerspitzengefühl_) maar die men ook niet echt vaak gebruikt. Ik denk eerder aan woorden die bijna dagelijks gebruikt worden zoals (NL->) het NL _gezin_, dat moeilijk te vertalen is zonder er een sociologisch begrip van te maken (EN 'nuclear family', FR 'famille nucléaire', DE 'Kernfamilie', SP 'familia nuclear'...); of, in de andere richting, bijvoorbeeld EN 'siblings' en DE 'Geschwister' die niet echt een NL equivalent hebben (Van Dale vertaalt het als _*1* broer *2* zuster_).

Toegegeven: 'courant' is nogal arbitrair; maar desalniettemin graag uw inspiratie.

Oh, bij vreemde talen denk ik trouwens in de eerste plaats aan Romaanse en Germaanse talen. Kom niet af met de Eskimowoordenschat voor sneeuw


----------



## Chimel

Ik ken er heeeeele boel ! 

Eerste voorbeeld dat mij door het hoofd komt: zuinig (voor een mens, niet voor een motor of zo). Is een kwaliteit in het Nederlands - vooral dan in Nederland?  - maar we hebben geen positief equivalent in het Frans. Wat Van Dale voorstelt (économe, parcimonieux, regardant...) is eigenlijk eufemistisch voor gierig! 

Omgekeerd is gourmand/gourmandise vaak positieg geconoteerd in het Frans. Aan tafel kun je zeggen:: "Je n'ai plus faim, mais je vais encore reprendre un peu de dessert par gourmandise" en iedereen vindt dat prima. Maar je kunt toch niet zeggen "uit gulzigheid", neen?

Zoals je ziet kunnen die vertaalproblemen soms veel zeggen over de waarden en de cultuur van een samenleving. Dat is ook het leuke aan.


----------



## Peterdg

Chimel said:


> Ik ken er heeeeele boel !


 Ik ook, maar ik kan er niet opkomen.



> Omgekeerd is gourmand/gourmandise vaak positieg geconoteerd in het Frans. Aan tafel kun je zeggen:: "Je n'ai plus faim, mais je vais encore reprendre un peu de dessert par gourmandise" en iedereen vindt dat prima. Maar je kunt toch niet zeggen "uit gulzigheid", neen?


In België kan je zeggen "uit goesting", maar in Nederland begrijpen ze dat helaas niet.


----------



## bibibiben

In Nederland zou je 'par gourmandise' misschien kunnen vertalen met 'voor de lekkere trek', al dekt dat niet de hele lading.

Mij is opgevallen dat 'gemakzuchtig' nogal lastig te vertalen is. In andere talen moet je vaak terugvallen op het equivalent van 'lui', wat duidelijk niet alle aspecten van 'gemakzuchtig' omvat, of op een adjectiefloze constructie.

Wat onlangs nog op Wordreference bleek: 'eigenwijs' is knap lastig te vertalen.

Verder nog: 'loom' heeft vaak geen treffende tegenhanger in andere talen, die vooral met equivalenten van 'traag', 'langzaam' of 'zwaar' komen. Is het toch net niet.

Er is vast meer, maar er schiet me nu even niets te binnen.


----------



## Chimel

Ik blijf het fascinerend vinden hoe een taal een specifieke betekenis of nuance heeft ontwikkeld en een andere niet, zonder blijkbaar last van te ondervinden, terwijl de realiteit toch dezelfde is.

Een heel simplel voorbeeld: als een voetbalspeler vlak voor het einde van de wedstrijs wordt gewisseld, niet omdat hij slecht presteert maar net omdat hij fantastich heeft gespeeld, dan spreken alle commentatoren van een applausvervanging.

De Franstalige journalisten kijken naar dezelfde wedstrijd, zien hetzelfde gebeuren en zullen de situatie op allerlei manieren ook beschrijven, maar zonder een specifiek woord als "applausvervanging" te gebruiken, want dat bestaat bij ons (nog) niet. En blijkbaar is dat geen probleem, het Frans heeft daar geen nood aan (terwijl geen woord hebben voor "hamer" of koe" wel voor een probleem zou zorgen). Waarom?

Tja, echt fascinerend...


----------



## bibibiben

Chimel said:


> Ik blijf het fascinerend vinden hoe een taal een specifieke betekenis of nuance heeft ontwikkeld en een andere niet, zonder blijkbaar last van te ondervinden, terwijl de realiteit toch dezelfde is.



Ja, inderdaad! Misschien is dat ook wel het leed van degene die zich in een andere taal moet uitdrukken: je beseft terdege welke nuances je niet meer kunt weergeven nu je je niet meer in je moedertaal kunt uitdrukken, maar je hebt helaas niet goed door welke onontdekte terreinen er wél voor je openliggen. Je moedertaal is er namelijk altijd blind voor geweest. En dus zit je dubbel onthand. Geleidelijk groeit het besef welke nieuwe mogelijkheden er zijn natuurlijk wel, maar het kan godsgruwelijk lang duren ...


----------



## YellowOnline

Chimel said:


> Ik blijf het fascinerend vinden hoe een taal een specifieke betekenis of nuance heeft ontwikkeld en een andere niet, zonder blijkbaar last van te ondervinden, terwijl de realiteit toch dezelfde is.
> 
> Een heel simplel voorbeeld: als een voetbalspeler vlak voor het einde van de wedstrijs wordt gewisseld, niet omdat hij slecht presteert maar net omdat hij fantastich heeft gespeeld, dan spreken alle commentatoren van een applausvervanging.
> 
> De Franstalige journalisten kijken naar dezelfde wedstrijd, zien hetzelfde gebeuren en zullen de situatie op allerlei manieren ook beschrijven, maar zonder een specifiek woord als "applausvervanging" te gebruiken, want dat bestaat bij ons (nog) niet. En blijkbaar is dat geen probleem, het Frans heeft daar geen nood aan (terwijl geen woord hebben voor "hamer" of koe" wel voor een probleem zou zorgen). Waarom?
> 
> Tja, echt fascinerend...



Ik vind het ontbreken van een woord voor 'gezin' in andere Germaanse en Romaanse talen eigenlijk even erg als het ontbreken van een woord voor 'koe'. Je kan beschrijven wat een gezin is ("_la partie de la famille qui consiste des membres vivant ensembles_" of iets in die strekking), net zoals een koe ("_un mammifère herbivore, un peu plus petit qu'un cheval_"). In beide gevallen is het evenveel of even weinig een probleem.


----------



## Chimel

Toch niet, want in dit geval bestaat er wel een woord, namelijk _famille, family_..., dat de twee ladingen dekt. Het is geen echte leemte, het is eerder een nuance dat verloren gaat. Zo zijn er veel. _Sociaal _en _maatschappelijk_, dat bij ons allemaal _social _is - alhoewel je nu steeds meer ook _sociétal _hoort, net om die nuance toch weer te geven. Of _politiek _en _beleid _= politique.

Omgekeerd vind ik het heel verwarrend dat het woord _beeld _tevens _une image _en _une statue _kan betekenen. Soms moet ik aan een Nederlandstalige collega vragen waarover het nu effectief gaat. Naargelang de context zegt hij bv: "Ik denk dat het hier om _statues _gaat". Maar zonder altijd 100% zeker te zijn...



> Ja, inderdaad! Misschien is dat ook wel het leed van degene die zich in een andere taal moet uitdrukken: je beseft terdege welke nuances je niet meer kunt weergeven nu je je niet meer in je moedertaal kunt uitdrukken, maar je hebt helaas niet goed door welke onontdekte terreinen er wél voor je openliggen. Je moedertaal is er namelijk altijd blind voor geweest. En dus zit je dubbel onthand. Geleidelijk groeit het besef welke nieuwe mogelijkheden er zijn natuurlijk wel, maar het kan godsgruwelijk lang duren ...


Zeer treffend uitgedrukt en zeer herkenbaar, inderdaad ! 

Ik vergelijk dat soms met een gitarist die ineens piano speelt: hij kan ongeveer dezelfde melodie spelen, maar niet met dezelfde klanken. Hij mist sommige specifieke effecten - tot hij ontdekt welke nieuwe effecten hij nu wel met de piano kan bereiken.


----------



## Udo

_gezin_ is eigenlijk geen probleem in het Duits te vertalen. Het is gewoon _Familie_. Daarentegen is het al wat moeilijker met het Nederlandse word _familie_. _Verwandtschaft_ komt er al dicht bij maar niet heel goed. Ik ben met de betekenis van _familie_ ook niet voldoende vertrouwd.


----------



## Udo

Je hoeft ook niet voor ieder woord een ander woord als vertaling te hebben. Probeer in plaats ervan hele zinnen te vertalen. Soms heb je daar een paar woorden voor nodig of een andere zinsbouw, weet ik veel. Ik ben geen vertaler, ik vind het moeilijk. Maar als het wel eens nodig is doe ik het als volgt (bv van het Duits in het Spaans): Ik probeer de Duitse zin uit mijn hoofd te halen en stel me alleen de situatie voor waarover het in die zin gaat. En nu vrag ik me af: Wat zou ik hebben gezegd als ik met die situatie ergens in Mexiko zou zitten?


----------



## bibibiben

Udo said:


> Je hoeft ook niet voor ieder woord een ander woord als vertaling te hebben. Probeer in plaats ervan hele zinnen te vertalen. Soms heb je daar een paar woorden voor nodig of een andere zinsbouw, weet ik veel. Ik ben geen vertaler, ik vind het moeilijk.



Uiteraard is alles te vertalen. Maar soms kun je in de doeltaal een perfecte tegenhanger van de te vertalen term vinden en soms alleen iets wat die term maar in de verte benadert. Of nog erger: het hoogst haalbare is een zielloze omschrijving. Als dat laatste het geval is, heb je vrijwel zeker te maken met een leemte in de doeltaal.


----------



## Chimel

Bovendien vertaal je niet altijd hele zinnen. Soms gaat het bv om losse woorden in een grafiek, een tabel, een powerpoint... bij een presentatie.  Als zo'n los woord geen directe tegenhanger in de doeltaal heeft, dan zit je wel voor een probleem !


----------



## cholandesa

*Gezellig!!
*In het Engels en Spaans zijn daar in ieder geval geen goeie vertalingen voor. Mijn Frans en Duits is erg weggezakt, hebben die er een vertaling voor?


----------



## bibibiben

De vraag was niet of 'gezellig' in deze draad genoemd zou worden, maar wanneer... Pas in de dertiende post. Veel later dan ik had verwacht.

Overigens is 'gezellig' in het Engels niet altijd onvertaalbaar:

Hij is een gezellige jongen = He's a sociable guy.


----------



## Chimel

In het Frans kan _convivial_ vaak (maar niet altijd, helaas) de lading dekken: een gezellige ontmoetingsplaats : un lieu de rencontre convivial.

In het Duits is er toch geen enkel probleem, denk ik: is _gemütlich _niet hetzelfde als _gezellig_?

Een lastige leemte vanuit het Frans dan is _terroir_: produits du terroir, accent du terroir, vin du terroir... kan alleen door _streek-_ (streekprodukten) of _lokaal _(lokale producten) vertaald worden. Maar _régional _en _local _bestaan in het Frans ook, en _terroir _houdt toch een iets andere betekenis in.


----------



## bibibiben

Ja, ik denk dat _gemütlich_ vrij goed de lading dekt. Problematisch is wel dat _gemütlich_ ook de vertaling van _gemoedelijk_ is_. __Gemoedelijk_ komt lang niet altijd overeen met _gezellig._Ongetwijfeld heeft een gezellige sfeer per definitie altijd iets gemoedelijks, maar een sfeer kan gemoedelijk zijn zonder dat er direct sprake is van gezelligheid. Bij _gemoedelijk_ staat losheid van vormen voorop, bij _gezellig_ staat de aangename omgang met anderen voorop (die vaak bereikt wordt door losheid van vormen, dat wel).

_Du terroir_ zou misschien vertaald kunnen worden met _van eigen bodem_, maar het is waar: een echt apart woord heeft het Nederlands niet. _Streek _en _regio_ klinken te groot en te abstract.


----------



## Chimel

bibibiben said:


> _Du terroir_ zou misschien vertaald kunnen worden met _van eigen bodem_.


Interessante suggestie, nooit aan gedacht.

Eigenlijk hebben dichtbevolkte landen als België en Nederland geen streken (meer) die ook "terroirs" zijn. Limburg of Henegouwen zijn bijna één grote stad geworden, je kunt daar moeilijk van een "terroir" spreken. De Ardennen, misschien. Maar het woord is bij ons weinig relevant op zich.

Nu, de Franse producenten en toeristische diensten spelen ook soms wat te graag met dat woord om gewoon een streek aan te duiden (klinkt mooier). Maar er blijven toch "'terroirs" in regio's zoals de Auvergne, de Gascogne, soms de Bourgogne...


----------



## YellowOnline

bibibiben said:


> Ja, ik denk dat _gemütlich_ vrij goed de lading dekt. Problematisch is wel dat _gemütlich_ ook de vertaling van _gemoedelijk_ is_. __Gemoedelijk_ komt lang niet altijd overeen met _gezellig._Ongetwijfeld heeft een gezellige sfeer per definitie altijd iets gemoedelijks, maar een sfeer kan gemoedelijk zijn zonder dat er direct sprake is van gezelligheid. Bij _gemoedelijk_ staat losheid van vormen voorop, bij _gezellig_ staat de aangename omgang met anderen voorop (die vaak bereikt wordt door losheid van vormen, dat wel).



Even hierbij aansluiten. Aangezien ik in Berlijn woon kom ik wel eens in de situatie dat ik 'gezellig' wil zeggen en dan _gemütlich_ gebruik. Dat dekt niet altijd de lading daar _gezellig_ m.i. per definitie een sociale gebeurtenis is. Zo werd gezocht naar een woord onlangs in een gesprek waaraan ik deelnam voor iemand die nood heeft een gezelligheid, dwz. een fijn samenzijn met andere mensen. Ik opperde _gemütlich _maar kreeg de reactie dat "_man [...] auch allein_ _gemütlich sein [kann]_". Iets wat ik niet snel zou zeggen van het woord _gezellig_.


----------



## eno2

Chimel said:


> Ik ken er heeeeele boel !
> 
> Eerste voorbeeld dat mij door het hoofd komt: zuinig (voor een mens, niet voor een motor of zo). Is een kwaliteit in het Nederlands - vooral dan in Nederland?  - maar we hebben geen positief equivalent in het Frans. Wat Van Dale voorstelt (économe, parcimonieux, regardant...) is eigenlijk eufemistisch voor gierig!
> 
> Omgekeerd is gourmand/gourmandise vaak positieg geconoteerd in het Frans. Aan tafel kun je zeggen:: "Je n'ai plus faim, mais je vais encore reprendre un peu de dessert par gourmandise" en iedereen vindt dat prima. Maar je kunt toch niet zeggen "uit gulzigheid", neen?
> 
> Zoals je ziet kunnen die vertaalproblemen soms veel zeggen over de waarden en de cultuur van een samenleving. Dat is ook het leuke aan.


Par gourmandise=> voor de fijnproeverij.

Ik heb "*de ware*" nog niet gevonden.  De ware in de zin van "de ware liefde". Hoe vertaal je dat in het Spaans? Ik weet het! Niet in één woord evenwel. La media naranja. Er zijn veel woorden die niet in één woord te vertalen zijn van de ene taal in de andere.



Chimel said:


> Ik blijf het fascinerend vinden hoe een taal een specifieke betekenis of nuance heeft ontwikkeld en een andere niet, zonder blijkbaar last van te ondervinden, terwijl de realiteit toch dezelfde is.
> 
> Een heel simplel voorbeeld: als een voetbalspeler vlak voor het einde van de wedstrijs wordt gewisseld, niet omdat hij slecht presteert maar net omdat hij fantastich heeft gespeeld, dan spreken alle commentatoren van een applausvervanging.
> 
> De Franstalige journalisten kijken naar dezelfde wedstrijd, zien hetzelfde gebeuren en zullen de situatie op allerlei manieren ook beschrijven, maar zonder een specifiek woord als "applausvervanging" te gebruiken, want dat bestaat bij ons (nog) niet. En blijkbaar is dat geen probleem, het Frans heeft daar geen nood aan (terwijl geen woord hebben voor "hamer" of koe" wel voor een probleem zou zorgen). Waarom?
> 
> Tja, echt fascinerend...



Er is veel creatief taalgebruik dat [NOG] niet in woordenboeken  voorkomt. Applausvervanging zal daar wel 1 van zijn. Fascinerend, ja. En  de charme van taalgebruik.

Ik lees af en toe boeken in twee talen - met de vertaling bij de hand, dus. Het is heel leuk om te zien hoe een goede vertaler zich uit onmogelijke moeilijkheden  weet  uit te draaien  met een creatieve inval of met een verrassend treffende omschrijving. Je ziet ze soms ook wel eens de mist ingaan. Ik zal eens kijken of ik een paar voorbeelden daarvan kan geven uit La Cena - Het Diner  van Herman Koch.

Gezapig. In een gezapig tempo = rustig. Met een groot aantal synoniemen. Met veel van die synoniemen ben ik het niet eens. Voor mij is gezapig: bedaard, zonder negatieve connotaties. Het woordje "gezapig" is zowel in het Nederlands als in vertaling sterk context afhankelijk.

Weessok. Zoals iedereen weet is weessok een verweesd achtergebleven sok na scheiding van de andere sok van het paar. (ik moest deze post uitbreiden tot meer dan 10 characters)


----------



## bibibiben

_Beteuterd, beduusd _en _bedremmeld _zijn niet alleen woorden die in andere talen maar moeilijk een vertaling vinden, maar die ook binnen het Nederlands zelf voor verwarring kunnen zorgen. Er zijn niet weinig woordenboeken die bijvoorbeeld _bedremmeld _doodleuk gelijkstellen aan _beteuterd_ of _beduusd._

Het kenmerk van _beteuterd_ is de combinatie van verrastheid/verbazing met op de achtergrond een al dan niet milde vorm van droefenis of teleurstelling. Kernwoorden zijn dus: *verrastheid, teleurstelling.*

Typisch gebruik van _beteuterd_:
Moeder heeft Sem een ijsje beloofd als hij zich tijdens haar tocht langs schoenen- en kledingwinkels weet te gedragen. Voor Sem is er geen betere traktatie denkbaar, dus hij slaat zich dapper door de marteling. Moeder is in de wolken met het brave mannetje en koopt na afloop van het winkelen een ijsje in de Italiaanse ijssalon. Sem kan niet wachten om ervan te smullen. Maar helaas, de ijscoman heeft de bolletjes zo beroerd opgestapeld dat al na luttele seconden drie van de vier bolletjes ter aarde storten en Sem achterblijft met één bolletje vanille-ijs, zijn minst favoriete smaak. *Beteuterd kijkt Sem naar zijn ijsje* (of wat daarvan over is).

Waarom beteuterd? Sem is ten eerste verbaasd dat de traktatie hem zo snel aan zijn neus voorbijgaat en is vervolgens ook teleurgesteld.


In het geval van _beduusd_ strijden verrastheid/verbazing en verlegenheid om de voorrang. Kernwoorden: *verrastheid, verlegenheid*.

Typisch gebruik van _beduusd_:
Moeder heeft Sem een ijsje beloofd als hij zich tijdens haar tocht langs schoenen- en kledingwinkels weet te gedragen. Voor Sem een fluitje van een cent. Hij gaat immers niet voor de eerste keer op stap met z’n op shoppen beluste moeder. Hij gaat ervan uit dat hij het gebruikelijke ijsje met de vier bolletjes zal krijgen. Moeder is echter in een uitzonderlijk gulle bui (ze heeft een paar beeldige jurkjes voor de helft van de prijs binnengesleept) en zet hem na afloop van het winkelen een ijscoupe voor met acht bolletjes, dubbele slagroomtoef, discostrooisel, parasolletje en aangestoken sterretje. Zo’n groot ijsje heeft Sem nog nooit gezien. En dat alleen maar omdat hij drie uurtjes braaf is geweest? Is dat niet een veel te grote beloning? Durfde hij maar iets te zeggen. *Beduusd kijkt Sem naar zijn ijsje *(of liever: berg ijs)*.*

Waarom beduusd? Sem is verrast door de grootte van de traktatie en wordt tegelijkertijd overvallen door een gevoel van verlegenheid: hij voelt zich
niet vrij genoeg om te zeggen hoe hij over de beloning denkt.

Wie bedremmeld is, is overweldigd door een bepaalde situatie en weet niet meer hoe te handelen. Deze aanvankelijke verwarring stolt vervolgens tot verlegenheid: de vrijheid ontbreekt om te zeggen hoe men over de situatie denkt. Kernwoorden: *overweldiging, verwarring, verlegenheid*.

Typisch gebruik van _bedremmeld_:
Moeder heeft Sem een ijsje beloofd als hij zich tijdens haar tocht langs schoenen- en kledingwinkels weet te gedragen. Pas na vele uren is ze klaar. Tegen zessen zitten ze dan eindelijk in de ijssalon. Sem beseft dat hij in de nesten zit. Hij zou om zes uur naar zijn vader gebracht worden, bij wie hij een weekendje zal doorbrengen. Zijn vader had hem nadrukkelijk gezegd niet zijn maag te bederven door vlak voor etenstijd allerlei lekkernijen naar binnen te werken. Moeder, die na een vechtscheiding nogal wrokkig is geworden, zegt Sem dat papa niet zo streng moet zijn. Om haar woorden kracht bij te zetten geeft ze hem deze keer geen ijsje met vier bolletjes, maar eentje met acht. Plus extra slagroom. Genoeg om de komende uren geen honger meer te hebben. *Bedremmeld kijkt Sem naar zijn ijsje *(niet wetend wat te doen)*.*

Waarom bedremmeld? Sem zou graag de traktatie in enkele minuten willen wegsmikkelen, maar ziet zich plots geplaatst voor een dilemma dat hem aan verwarring blootstelt. Hoe kan hij zowel mama als papa te vriend houden? Durfde hij maar iets te zeggen. Hij blijft in verlegenheid achter.

Wat zegt Van Dale? De vetgedrukte vertalingen lijken mij het bruikbaarst:

Voor het Engels:
Beteuterd: taken aback, *crestfallen*, perplex, dumbfounded, bewildered.
Beduusd: taken aback, bewildered, confused, dazed, non-plussed.
Bedremmeld: bashful, embarrassed, crestfallen.

Naar mijn smaak heeft het Engels geen treffende vertaling voor _beduusd_ of _bedremmeld_. Bovendien komen de vertalingen van Van Dale voor _bedremmeld _mij voor als uitzonderlijk slecht gekozen.

Voor het Frans:
Beteuterd: déconfit, *penaud.*
Beduusd: déconcerté, confus, interdit, *pantois*, interloqué, penaud.
Bedremmeld: embarrassé, confus, décontenancé, déconcerté, penaud, déconfit.

Naar mijn smaak heeft het Frans evenmin een treffende vertaling voor _bedremmeld_. De vertalingen voor dat woord slaan werkelijk nergens op. De vertaling voor _beduusd _lijkt me evenmin al te overtuigend. Ja, ik heb _pantois _vet staan. Met tegenzin.

Voor het Duits:
Beteuterd: bedeppert, belemmert, verdattert.
Beduusd: verdutzt, verdattert, bedeppert, dasig.
Bedremmeld: betreten, betroffen, bedeppert, belemmert.

Hoe dicht het Duits ook bij het Nederlands staat, geen van de vertalingen lijkt me echt goed getroffen.


----------



## eno2

Het dichtst dat Spaans komt bij gezellig is zo te zien "agradable". Aangenaam...


----------



## ThomasK

Chimel said:


> Toch niet, want in dit geval bestaat er wel een woord, namelijk _famille, family_..., dat de twee ladingen dekt. Het is geen echte leemte, het is eerder een nuance dat verloren gaat. Zo zijn er veel. _Sociaal _en _maatschappelijk_, dat bij ons allemaal _social _is - alhoewel je nu steeds meer ook _sociétal _hoort, net om die nuance toch weer te geven. Of _politiek _en _beleid _= politique.


Iets dat mij recent opviel: in het Frans heb je vaak een "ontdubbeling" bij begrippen waar we in het Nederlands met één woord kunnen volstaan:
- jaar : *an/ année*
- woord: *mot/ parole*
- taal: *langue, langage* _(al is dat dan vermoedelijk vooral 'taalgebruik')_
- plaats (plek):* place/ endroit* _(nu, ook in het Nederlands zijn 'plaats' en 'plek' geen perfecte synoniemen)_
Ik had de indruk dat er wel meer zulke begrippen zijn... Niet zo gemakkelijk...



bibibiben said:


> _Beteuterd, beduusd _en _bedremmeld _zijn niet alleen woorden die in andere talen maar moeilijk een vertaling vinden, maar die ook binnen het Nederlands zelf voor verwarring kunnen zorgen. Er zijn niet weinig woordenboeken die bijvoorbeeld _bedremmeld _doodleuk gelijkstellen aan _beteuterd_ of _beduusd._


 Een aantal Vlamingen zou het onderscheid ook al moeilijk kunnen maken, vrees ik. Soms denk ik dat de Nederlanders meer dergelijke nuances onderscheiden...


----------



## eno2

eno2 said:


> Het dichtst dat Spaans komt bij gezellig is zo te zien "agradable". Aangenaam...


Ameno, amenidad


----------



## Chimel

ThomasK said:


> Iets dat mij recent opviel: in het Frans heb je vaak een "ontdubbeling" bij begrippen waar we in het Nederlands met één woord kunnen volstaan:
> - jaar : *an/ année*
> - woord: *mot/ parole*
> - taal: *langue, langage* _(al is dat dan vermoedelijk vooral 'taalgebruik')_
> - plaats (plek):* place/ endroit* _(nu, ook in het Nederlands zijn 'plaats' en 'plek' geen perfecte synoniemen) NB: de ontdubbeling betreft hier vooral "endroit" en "lieu"_
> Ik had de indruk dat er wel meer zulke begrippen zijn... Niet zo gemakkelijk...



Omgekeerd heb je bv "wijk/buurt". Ik heb al vaker aan Vlamingen gevraagd wat het verschil is tussen beide (is de ene groter, of meer administratief enz): ik heb het nooit echt begrepen...en nooit 2 keer hetzelfde antwoord gekregen, denk ik ! Iedereen zegt: "neen, het is niet helemaal hetzelfde", maar om nu concreet uit te leggen waarom...


----------



## ThomasK

Dit was geen aanklacht, hé, alleen een observatie waarvan ik dacht dat ze vooral geldig was voor het Frans. Het koppel dat je aanhaalt, lijkt ook een "ontdubbeling", ik begrijp. Nu, ik zou kijken naar de wortel: buurt verwijst naar buur en dan lijkt mij het criterium : niet veraf, niet onbekend, niet officieel - zoals _voisinage_?  Een wijk (_vicus_ in het Latijn) is volgens mij te vergelijken met het Frans _quartier _en mij iets officiëler klinkt. Je kunt nieuwe wijken bouwen, maar geen buurten. Maar je kunt wel aan een buurt bouwen (de samenhang versterken, ook al een kwaliteit van een buurt), maar niet aan een wijk_, _want dat heeft een administratieve bijklank.

Voor mij zou dat nog geen voorbeeld zijn van die ontdubbeling omdat je die in het Frans ook lijkt te hebben. Voor _mot/parole_ daarentegen zie ik geen equivalent...


----------



## bibibiben

Chimel said:


> Omgekeerd heb je bv "wijk/buurt". Ik heb al vaker aan Vlamingen gevraagd wat het verschil is tussen beide (is de ene groter, of meer administratief enz): ik heb het nooit echt begrepen...en nooit 2 keer hetzelfde antwoord gekregen, denk ik ! Iedereen zegt: "neen, het is niet helemaal hetzelfde", maar om nu concreet uit te leggen waarom...



Ik weet niet hoe het in Vlaanderen zit, maar in Nederland is het vrij eenvoudig: een wijk kan uit buurten bestaan. Is een wijk heel klein, dan vindt vaak geen verdere opdeling in buurten plaats. 

In de spreektaal kan _buurt_ betekenen: de paar straten in de omgeving die voor het gevoel een eenheid vormen.


----------



## ThomasK

Ja, hoor, ook in Vlaanderen. Zou het verschil 'm niet in gevoel vs. ratio zitten? Kan die opdeling in buurten bv. (aan--)gestuurd worden?


----------



## Chimel

Bedankt voor de uitleg. Dan is een buurt hoogstens een paar straten groot, of soms één straat, als ik het goed begrijp, terwijl een wijk toch zeker 1000 inwoners kan tellen, neen?

Maar als er sprake is van "kansarme buurten" in Brussel bv en er namen worden genoemd (de Marollen, Kuregem...), dan gaat het meestal toch om grotere eenheden.

In de praktijk heb ik de indruk dat de twee woorden vaak door mekaar worden gebruikt, soms gewoon om herhaling te vermijden, zoals in dit citaat: "Het is niet evident om de proportie van inwoners van Turkse of Marokaanse nationaliteit als basis voor het onderscheiden van achtergestelde *buurten* te hanteren. Er kunnen immers ook arme *wijken* zijn waar weinig migranten wonen en er kunnen 'concentratie*buurten*' zijn die niet meteen als achtergesteld kunnen benoemd worden".

NB: Thomas, ik weet dat het geen aanklacht was ! Waarom denk je dat ik het zo zou kunnen ervaren !?


----------



## ThomasK

Ik denk dat je met cijfers foute conclusies zult trekken. Wijken zijn vaak historische opdelingen, evt. ook speciaal gebouwd, aangelegd; een buurt ontstaat spontaan, of de buitenwereld onderkent die, lijkt mij. En inderdaad, Marollen en Kuregem in Brussel zijn in principe wijken, zou ik zeggen, maar ik hoor inderdaad ook altijd over "achtergestelde buurten", zelden over wijken. Misschien omdat kansarmoede vooral een menselijk probleem is, geen administratief?  --- Ik vind dat je de woorden niet zomaar kunt omwisselen, ook al lijkt jouw voorbeeld in die richting te wijzen.


----------



## Peterdg

En om de zaak nog wat ingewikkelder te maken: er is ook nog "gehucht". "Gehucht" lijkt me meer aan te leunen bij "wijk".


----------



## ThomasK

Ja en nee, zou ik zeggen. _Gehucht_ is voor mij een _hamlet_, een afgelegen groep huizen, "zonder kerk" volgens Wikipedia, en volgens mij niet echt gangbaar meer. Of...?


----------



## bibibiben

In Nederland is een gehucht (of buurtschap) niet een deel van een groter geheel, zoals een wijk of buurt dat is. Wel is het mogelijk dat een naburige plaats door uitbreiding een gehucht opslokt, waarna het dan als wijk kan gaan worden beschouwd. Zo was de Amsterdamse wijk De Baarsjes vroeger een gehucht. Het viel onder de gemeente Sloten, een dorp dat in z'n geheel door Amsterdam is geannexeerd.


----------



## ThomasK

Inderdaad, dat klopt. Dat lijkt mij helemaal waar.


----------



## eno2

Iets heel gemeenzaam-gemoedelijk  dat een zekere affectie uitdrukt zoals "De Rudy, de Willy, de Jacques", hoe brengt men dat over in E/F/S/D???


----------



## ThomasK

In het Duits lijkt "der Willy" mij *niet* ongebruikelijk...


----------



## eno2

Zal wel. Mijn Duits is belabberd. Ik huur bij een Duitse familie maar we spreken Spaans.


----------



## Chimel

In het Frans kun je "le François" zeggen, maar het is wat ouderwets en "landelijk" (ofwel ironisch bedoeld, om te spreken zoals de oudere mensen op het platteland) en vaak ook wat denigrerend '"Qu'est-ce qu'il fabrique encore, le François?"). Het heeft dus niet dezelfde connotatie.

Hetzelfde voor "Onze Willy", trouwens. Daar is "Notre Willy" helemaal niet gebruikelijk.


----------



## eno2

Whirring is courant. A whirring fan. Gewoonlijk vertaald met zoemend, gonzend.

Maar whirring is: To produce a vibrating or buzzing sound *or move while making such a sound. *Dat laatste kan in het Nederlands niet in één woord vertaald worden.


----------



## bibibiben

_Snorren_ is ook een treffende vertaling voor _to whirr_.

In deze twee zinnen is sprake van een beweging die gepaard gaat met een snorrend geluid:
Oma *snorde* in haar scootmobiel naar de supermarkt drie straten verderop.
De pijl *snorde* over mijn hoofd heen.


----------



## eno2

Zoefde lijkt dan ook goed.


----------



## bibibiben

Waarschijnlijk wel. Van Dale geeft voor _zoeven_ dan wel alleen de vertalingen _zoom, whiz en swish_, maar geeft in het woordenboek E-N als vertaling voor _whiz_ niet alleen _zoeven_, maar ook _snorren_. _Zoeven_ en _snorren_ liggen qua betekenis dus erg dicht bij elkaar. Wel associeer ik het paar _zoeven_ en _whiz_ meer met snelheid en het paar _snorren_ en _whirr_ meer met een vibrerend geluid. Het aspect van snelheid lijkt wat meer naar de achtergrond te verdwijnen.


----------



## luitzen

Een applausvervanging heet in Nederland een publiekswissel. Een aantal websites heeft het zelfs over een applauswissel.

De Engelse uitdrukking 'a silver bullet' vind ik ook moeilijk te vertalen. Uiteindelijk is het natuurlijk niet echt moeilijk om te vertalen, maar voor zover ik weet hebben we in het Nederlands hier geen vergelijkbare uitdrukking voor.

Er zijn in het Nederlands ook veel woorden die in het Fries als twee verschillende woorden vertaald kunnen worden terwijl het in het Nederlands niet echt mogelijk is om zo'n verschil aan te duiden. Het Nederlandse _lucht_ kan worden vertalen als _lucht_ (iets wat je inademt) of als _loft_ (iets waar vogels en vliegtuigen doorheen vliegen, wat blauw en grijs kan zijn). Als je in het Nederlands iets _samen_ doet dan doe je dat in het Fries _meiïnoar_, maar als je maar met zijn tweeën bent dan doe je het _tegearre_.

En soms kom ik woorden tegen in het Fries waarbij ik mij dan echt afvraag wat dat in het Nederlands zou zijn. Gelukkig is er het WFT dat voor bijna elk Fries woord wel een Moderne Nederlandse lemmavariant heeft. Daarbij moet wel gezegd worden dat met Modern Nederlands het Nederlands vanaf ongeveer 1500 bedoeld wordt en dat het vaak niet om echt moderne woorden gaat. Een _boesgroentsje_ (overhemd) is een _boezeroen_ en een _niif_ is een _knijf_, maar daar hebben de meeste Nederlanders nog nooit van gehoord.


----------



## eno2

bibibiben said:


> Waarschijnlijk wel. Van Dale geeft voor _zoeven_ dan wel alleen de vertalingen _zoom, whiz en swish_, maar geeft in het woordenboek E-N als vertaling voor _whiz_ niet alleen _zoeven_, maar ook _snorren_. _Zoeven_ en _snorren_ liggen qua betekenis dus erg dicht bij elkaar. Wel associeer ik het paar _zoeven_ en _whiz_ meer met snelheid en het paar _snorren_ en _whirr_ meer met een vibrerend geluid. Het aspect van snelheid lijkt wat meer naar de achtergrond te verdwijnen.


Vandaar dat een pijl denkelijk meer zoeft dan snort en bomma helemaal niet zoeft.


----------



## eno2

luitzen said:


> Een applausvervanging heet in Nederland een publiekswissel. Een aantal websites heeft het zelfs over een applauswissel.
> 
> De Engelse uitdrukking 'a silver bullet' vind ik ook moeilijk te vertalen. Uiteindelijk is het natuurlijk niet echt moeilijk om te vertalen, maar voor zover ik weet hebben we in het Nederlands hier geen vergelijkbare uitdrukking voor.
> 
> Er zijn in het Nederlands ook veel woorden die in het Fries als twee verschillende woorden vertaald kunnen worden terwijl het in het Nederlands niet echt mogelijk is om zo'n verschil aan te duiden. Het Nederlandse _lucht_ kan worden vertalen als _lucht_ (iets wat je inademt) of als _loft_ (iets waar vogels en vliegtuigen doorheen vliegen, wat blauw en grijs kan zijn). Als je in het Nederlands iets _samen_ doet dan doe je dat in het Fries _meiïnoar_, maar als je maar met zijn tweeën bent dan doe je het _tegearre_.
> 
> En soms kom ik woorden tegen in het Fries waarbij ik mij dan echt afvraag wat dat in het Nederlands zou zijn. Gelukkig is er het WFT dat voor bijna elk Fries woord wel een Moderne Nederlandse lemmavariant heeft. Daarbij moet wel gezegd worden dat met Modern Nederlands het Nederlands vanaf ongeveer 1500 bedoeld wordt en dat het vaak niet om echt moderne woorden gaat. Een _boesgroentsje_ (overhemd) is een _boezeroen_ en een _niif_ is een _knijf_, maar daar hebben de meeste Nederlanders nog nooit van gehoord.



Oh, bij vreemde talen denk ik trouwens in de eerste plaats aan Romaanse en Germaanse talen. Kom niet af met de Eskimowoordenschat voor sneeuw [/QUOTE]

A silver bullet= wondermiddel (ook: panacee)


----------



## bibibiben

Rijzig = lang en slank, maar goed geproportioneerd (en daardoor aantrekkelijk). Van Dale geeft voor het Duits _hochgewachsen_, maar dat lijkt me een treffendere vertaling voor _opgeschoten_. Het Engels lijkt alleen het nietszeggende _tall _ter beschikking te hebben. Met _tall and slender_ heb je pas de volledige betekenis te pakken. Het Franse _élancé_ komt nog het dichtst in de buurt van _rijzig_.


----------



## eno2

elongated?


----------



## eno2

Ach ja, vertalersleed...
Ik hoorde zopas de allerhoogste pief der vertalers in Engeland over zijn bezigheid en die van zijn collega's waar hij de voorzitter van is.  Die gasten doen gewoon hun subjectieve zin. Maar wel onder de pretentie van een vertaling af te leveren die "staat".

Neem nu die vertaling van de trilogie van Xavier Marias die ik aan de hand van de Nederlandse vertaling tot op ieder woord en uitdrukking wat ik niet begreep, uitgeplozen heb. Welnu, naar schatting minstens een kwart van die vertalingen komen niet overeen met een woordenboekbetekenis.

Zeer misleidend om je woordenschat uit te breiden voor een neofiet.

Gelukkig voel ik meestal nattigheid.


----------



## bibibiben

eno2 said:


> elongated?


Elongated = very long and thin, often unnaturally so. Elongated ≠ rijzig.


----------



## bibibiben

eno2 said:


> Neem nu die vertaling van de trilogie van Xavier Marias die ik aan de hand van de Nederlandse vertaling tot op ieder woord en uitdrukking wat ik niet begreep, uitgeplozen heb. Welnu, naar schatting minstens een kwart van die vertalingen komen niet overeen met een woordenboekbetekenis.



Een woordenboek zal nooit voor elk woord alle betekenisnuances kunnen geven die een literair vertaler nodig heeft. Vertalen komt ook in het geheel niet overeen met het achter elkaar plakken van woordenboekbetekenissen.


----------



## eno2

bibibiben said:


> Elongated = very long and thin, often unnaturally so. Elongated ≠ rijzig.


Very long and thin=rijzig.
Elongated could creatively do for lack of better.
Vertalen komt  in het geheel niet overeen met het achter elkaar plakken van woordenboekbetekenissen.


----------



## eno2

bibibiben said:


> Een woordenboek zal nooit voor elk woord alle betekenisnuances kunnen geven die een literair vertaler nodig heeft. Vertalen komt ook in het geheel niet overeen met het achter elkaar plakken van woordenboekbetekenissen.


Vertalers moeten woorden geen betekenissen toewijzen die ze in de verste verte  niet hebben. Als de woordenboekdefinitie helemaal niet klopt is dat bijna altijd een vertalersfout. Ik kan een vondst bij een onvertaalbaar woord of wending hartelijk toejuichen. Ze moeten wel in de buurt blijven.


----------



## bibibiben

Elongated = langwerpig, langgerekt.

Zomin je in het Nederlands van langwerpige of langgerekte mensen kunt spreken, zomin kun je in het Engels van elongated people spreken.  Alleen al het feit dat 'long' in de definitie van 'elongated' is opgenomen (in plaats van 'tall'), geeft aan dat dit woord niet van toepassing op mensen kan zijn.


----------



## eno2

Het was maar een grapje. Er zijn in alle talen woorden die in één woord zeggen waar je in andere talen twee of meer of zelfs een omschrijving voor nodig hebt.


----------



## eno2

Wat vind je van "leptosoom"? Dat is wel op mensen van toepassing. 

*leptosoom*


 lang en dun lichaam
Gevonden op Woordenboek -  Betekenis van leptosoom


----------



## bibibiben

In de driedeling leptosoom-atletisch-pyknisch zal de rijzige persoon eerder in de categorie atletisch vallen. De rijzige persoon is niet dun, maar goed geproportioneerd slank. Dus eerder Ken (van Barbie) dan Goofy (van Mickey Mouse).


----------



## eno2

Een atletisch type is robuust, geblokt, zegt men in het Vlaams. Waarschijnlijk is er geen echt equivalent voor rijzig. 
Leptosoom is geen omgangstaal. Ik heb mijn best gedaan.


----------



## Hans Molenslag

eno2 said:


> geblokt, zegt men in het Vlaams.


_Geblokt_ is voor zover ik weet gewoon algemeen Nederlands.


----------



## eno2

In de betekenis van struis gebouwd?


----------



## eno2

to rant = uitvaren

a rant= een uitvaart 

Je kan fulmineren gebruiken voor to rant. Maar een fulminatie is ook niet zo vlotjes. 

Andere voorstellen voor a rant? (Toch vrij frequent) 

Op internet zag ik al "a rant" vlotjes overnemen als "een rant". .


----------



## Hans Molenslag

eno2 said:


> to rant = uitvaren


Zo voel ik het niet aan. Als je tegen iemand uitvaart, is die persoon zelf de oorzaak van je woede. Je geeft die persoon een uitbrander. Bij _to rant_ is de persoon tot wie je je richt niet noodzakelijk ook de reden waarom je je druk maakt, meestal niet zelfs. Je kunt dus je gal spuwen tegenover een persoon die het met je eens is.



> Andere voorstellen voor a rant? (Toch vrij frequent)


Wat me nu te binnen schiet: _scheldproza_, _scheldkannonade_, maar er zijn veel meer synoniemen.


----------



## bibibiben

to rant = (onder meer) tieren, tekeergaan
a rant = (onder meer) tirade


----------



## eno2

bibibiben said:


> to rant = (onder meer) tieren, tekeergaan
> a rant = (onder meer) tirade


Tirade is wat me ontsnapt was, thx.Toch levert tirade geen geldige synoniemen op. Donderpreek....is geen rant (of toch?)

Tireren bestaat niet. Tieren is niet bepaald aangewezen, razen beter.
To rage, to rave.

Ik zoek eens de etymologie tirade-tieren, zelfde stam of niet.


----------



## Red Arrow

Het eerste waar ik aan denk bij ''a rant'' is een preek.


----------



## eno2

Red Arrow :D said:


> Het eerste waar ik aan denk bij ''a rant'' is een preek.






> Merriam-Webster
> 
> to scold vehemently,   to utter in a bombastic declamatory fashion


 "Dithyrambe". Een woord dat me bijgebleven is uit mijn Nietzsche lectuur.


----------



## Red Arrow

eno2 said:


> Een rant is een uitgebreide frontale aanval in niet verkeerd te verstane bewoordingen, scheldtermen inbegrepen.


Een preek toch ook?


----------



## bibibiben

eno2 said:


> Tieren is niet bepaald aangewezen, razen beter.



_Tieren_ is samen met _razen_ eerste keus. _Tekeergaan_ is ook een mooie.

Definitie die de nieuwste Van Dale aan _tieren_ geeft: luidruchtig uiting geven aan woede of ontstemming. Als synoniemen worden onder meer _razen_ en _tekeergaan_ genoemd.

Van Dale heeft trouwens ook _ranten_ (met Engelse uitspraak) in de nieuwste editie opgenomen. Alleen gangbaar in de jongerentaal, dat wel. Definitie: roepen en tieren, tekeergaan, een tirade afsteken.

Het grappige nu is: _to rant_ heeft het Engels in een ver verleden uit het Nederlands overgenomen. Het in onbruik geraakte Nederlandse woord _randten _of _ranten_ betekende ooit zoiets als _raaskallen_.



eno2 said:


> Ik zoek eens de etymologie tirade-tieren, zelfde stam of niet.


_Tieren_ is van Germaanse oorsprong, _tirade_ is uit het Frans overgenomen. In het Frans is het een afleiding van _tirer_.


----------



## eno2

a marvellous *wood-note* … a wild natural musical tone, as that of a forest bird.

woudmuziek....


----------



## eno2

cowling= metalen motordeksel, metalen motoromhulsel.  Boeing 787 heeft daar een probleem mee dat de motor doet uitvallen... Wij hebben voor dit woord een omschrijving nodig van drie woorden. Ik vind dat een goed kandidaat-leenwoord.


----------



## eno2

eno2 said:


> a marvellous *wood-note* … a wild natural musical tone, as that of a forest bird.
> 
> woudmuziek....


Bosnoot zou verwarrend zijn, vanwege de letterlijke betekenis.


----------



## bibibiben

_Woodnote_ in de betekenis van _natural song, like that of a wild bird_ kan worden vertaald met _wildzang_. _Woodnotes_ kan ook worden vertaald met _bosgeluiden_. Problematischer is _woodnote_ als daarmee wordt verwezen naar één enkele toon of klank. Op internet kom ik wel _bosklanken_ tegen, maar niet _bosklank_.


----------



## AllegroModerato

Ik kom in het Engels aan de lopende band woorden en uitdrukkingen tegen die maar moeilijk zijn te vertalen in het Nederlands. Een voorbeeld is het veel voorkomende _bigot_, iemand die bevooroordeeld en onverdraagzaam is jegens bepaalde groepen. Voor zover ik weet is er geen adequate vertaling voor in het Nederlands.


----------



## eno2

AllegroModerato said:


> Ik kom in het Engels aan de lopende band woorden en uitdrukkingen tegen die maar moeilijk zijn te vertalen in het Nederlands. Een voorbeeld is het veel voorkomende _bigot_, iemand die bevooroordeeld en onverdraagzaam is jegens bepaalde groepen. Voor zover ik weet is er geen adequate vertaling voor in het Nederlands.


Ik heb het in mijn lijstje van interessante woorden, ik kom er op terug met de betekenissen die ik noteerde. . Het is bovendien een cognaat.
Volgens mij is bigot ook Nederlands. En er zijn een paar  goede synoniemen.

*bigot*


 I bigot bijv.naamw. overdreven vroom of godsdienstig   Voorbeeld: `Hij is een bigotte katholiek. `op een geveinsde manier vroom of godsdienstig op een domme manier vroom of godsdienstig met een zeer uitgesproken opvatting, waarbij geen afwijkende meningen worden getolereerd  ...
Gevonden op bigot Nederlands woordenboek - Woorden.org
*Bigot*


 Let op: Spelling van 1858 bijgeloovig, schijnvroom, femelend; ook een schijnvrome, geveinsde, femelaar. Bigotte, bijgeloovige, schijnheilige, femelaarster. Bigotterie, bigottismus, bijgeloovigheid, schijnheiligheid, femelarij, schijnvroomheid
Gevonden op Encyclo - P. Weiland Kunstwoordenboek (1858)
*Bigot*


 _Let op: Spelling (deels) uit 1864: _[bijvoegelijk naamwoord] (-ter, -st), bijgeloovig.
~TERIE, v. [geen meervoud] bijgeloof; schijnheiligheid.
Gevonden op I.M. Calisch en N.S. Calisch, Nieuw woordenboek der Nederlandsche taal · dbnl
*bigot*


 (bn) - kwezelachtig, schijnheilig
Gevonden op woordenreservaat en dichtbundel Collignon
*BIGOT*


 1) Bekende personen en groepen 2) Dom 3) Dom vroom 4) Femelachtig 5) Figuur van shakespeare 6) Gelovig 7) Kwezelig 8) Kwezelachtig 9) Overdreven vroom 10) Persoonsbenaming 11) Schijnheilig vroom 12) Schijnheilig 13) Vroom
Gevonden op Puzzelwoordenboek BIGOT
*bigot*


 overdreven vroom; kwezelachtig; ook: schijnheilig; schijnvroom
Gevonden op bigot -  ANW (Algemeen Nederlands Woordenboek)

Meaning of bigotry in Dutch english dictionary - Betekenis van bigotry in het Engels Nederlands woordenboek  1


bigot: 
dweper
bigoted: 
dweepziek , fanatiek
bigotedly: 
dogmatisch ; blinde dweepzucht
Voornamelijk dogmatisch, wat in de richting gaat van kortzichtig, bekrompen etc...

Het zal wel zo zijn dat bigot of bigoted in het Engels een ruimere betekenis heeft dan in het Nederlands.


> Merriam-Webster
> * Full Definition of bigot *
> 
> :  a person who is obstinately or intolerantly devoted to his or her own opinions and prejudices; _especially_ :  one who regards or treats the members of a group (as a racial or ethnic group) with hatred and intolerance



Ik gebruik het woord dan ook in de betekenis van geborneerd, mesquin, kleingeestig, bekrompen, kortzichtig, eerder dan overdreven vroom of kwezelachtig.


----------



## Red Arrow

Bij een bigot denk ik ook aan kortzichtig.


----------



## eno2

Als iemand zin heeft om eens een vertaling voor te stellen: 
Hier heb je er al twee:


*"Se asemeja a una usurpación sin trabas en la que no hay riesgo"*

-het lijkt op een wederrechterlijke toe-eigening zonder enige belemmering 

–het lijkt op een onbelemmerde risicoloze usurpatie


----------



## eno2

"Ik zou nog geen euro afdokken voor een ouwe voetbal -bal, laat staan 40000 pond"

Wou ik zeggen in het Engels. 

Er schiet mij geen  vertaling te binnen voor "afdokken" in hetzelfde register en de woordenboeken helpen niet.


----------



## Brownpaperbag

How about _pony up_?


----------



## eno2

Brownpaperbag said:


> How about _pony up_?


Volgens OED is dat inderdaad slang voor to pay. (ik kende het niet)


----------



## eno2

Ophoesten.

Bij wijze van betaling. 

Pony up?


----------



## petoe

_To cough up_ is volgens mijn woordenboek ook slang.


----------



## eno2

Aha, geïnspireerd door ophoesten. Lijkt mij OK.


----------



## eno2

bibibiben said:


> In de driedeling leptosoom-atletisch-pyknisch zal de rijzige persoon eerder in de categorie atletisch vallen. De rijzige persoon is niet dun, maar goed geproportioneerd slank. Dus eerder Ken (van Barbie) dan Goofy (van Mickey Mouse).



Om de puntjes op de i te zetten: 
Leptosoom is inderdaad een psychische categorie (morfologie) en als dusdanig geen dagelijks woordgebruik. In diezelfde rangschikking verwijst atletisch eerder naar gespierd en stevig, de lengte is geen noodzakelijk criterium. Atletisch is wel een woord van dagelijks gebruik en ook in die dagelijkse betekenis niet noodzakelijk verbonden aan een grote  lichaamslengte.

Ik check dat even en wat ik zeg over atletisch klopt:Leptosoom - Wikipedia



> Het was de Duitse psychiater Ernst Kretschmer die een indeling van lichaamstypes onderscheidde, waarbij elk type iemand predisponeert tot een bepaalde vorm van psychopathologie:
> 
> 1. het _asthenische_ of _leptosome_ type (tenger en lang): beschouwend, introvert en pathologisch gesproken neigend tot schizofrenie;
> _*2. het atletische type (grove botten, gespierd): assertief, agressief en pathologisch verbonden met epilepsie;*_
> 3. het pyknische _type (gedrongen, dik): vriendelijk, sociaal, extravert, maar ook geneigd tot manische depressiviteit._
> Kretschmers idee dat lichaamstypen geassocieerd zijn met bepaalde persoonlijkheidskenmerken of vormen van psychopathologie wordt tegenwoordig echter als achterhaald beschouwd.


----------



## Pocahontas van Merteuil

Chimel said:


> Eerste voorbeeld dat mij door het hoofd komt: zuinig (voor een mens, niet voor een motor of zo). Is een kwaliteit in het Nederlands - vooral dan in Nederland?  - maar we hebben geen positief equivalent in het Frans. Wat Van Dale voorstelt (économe, parcimonieux, regardant...) is eigenlijk eufemistisch voor gierig!




Maar in het Frans kunnen we voor 'zuinig' wel 'économique' zeggen en dat is dan neutral, zelfs mss positief zou ik zeggen.

Ik vind, en heb ook vaak gehoord, dat het Nederlandse woord "gezellig" niet ecth te vertalen is want 't is best typisch Nederlands. Je zou het door "ambiance agréable/sympa/convivial" kunnen vertalen in het Frans bv maar toch is dat net iets minder gezellig dan wat we met gezellig noemen. Plus, we gebruiken dit woord in zoveel verschillende contexten.


----------



## Pocahontas van Merteuil

Ik las ook net op internet dat "natafelen" een taalleemte is, en ik dacht van "ja dat klopt".
Maar ik heb het net aan een vriendin van Paraguay gevraagd en ze hebben wel een woord ervoor in het Spaans, 'sobremesa', dat hetzelfde betekent als in het Nederlands. In Frankrijk hebben ze geen vertaling ervoor. In het Engels kan je het over "after-dinner talk/conversation" hebben maar dat heeft volgens mij niet precies dezelfde betekenis.


----------



## eno2

Pocahontas van Merteuil said:


> Ik las ook net op internet dat "natafelen" een taalleemte is, en ik dacht van "ja dat klopt".
> Maar ik heb het net aan een vriendin van Paraguay gevraagd en ze hebben wel een woord ervoor in het Spaans, 'sobremesa', dat hetzelfde betekent als in het Nederlands. In Frankrijk hebben ze geen vertaling ervoor. In het Engels kan je het over "after-dinner talk/conversation" hebben maar dat heeft volgens mij niet precies dezelfde betekenis.



1 Gebruik van sobremesa veroorzaakt  een omschrijving.

Mijn woordenboek Sp-N zegt: conversación de sobremesa=het natafelen.

Hoe zou je zeggen: 'Na het diner kunnen we natafelen"? 

Después de cenar, podemos ......conversar, discutir.


Als je per sé sobremesa wil gebruiken moet je zeggen: Después de cenar, podemos tener una conversación de sobremesa. 

2  Een zuinig persoon is dus une personne économique?


----------



## Pocahontas van Merteuil

1. Heb het net gevraagd om het zeker te weten: je hebt dus geen werkwoord in het Spaans, je zou dan zeggen van "vamos a tener una sobremesa".
'Conversación de sobremesa' lijkt mij een beetje dubbel-op want een "sobremesa" is al een conversatie.
Ze vertelde mij dat ze in Paraguay ook "entremesa" zeggen.

2. Economique kan je helaas niet met "personne" gebruiken, met de rest vel. Dan is het positief.
Om te zeggen dat iemand zuinig is, als het om geld gaat zeg je "Il/Elle fait attention avec/à son argent" bv. (Kan je ook trouwens ook gebruiken als het om tijd gaat of zoiets "Il fait attention par rapport au temps..."). Dat is dan neutral en kan soms positief zijn (ligt aan de context), maar het is wel waar dat andere woorden die gebruikt zijn om te zeggen dat iemand zuinig is best negatief kunnen zijn. Daarom gebruiken wij meestal "faire attention à son argent", en als we't negatief bedoelen zeggen we dat iemans "avare" is bv. De andere woorden worden niet zo vaak gebruikt in het dagelijkse leven.


----------



## eno2

Pocahontas van Merteuil said:


> 1. Heb het net gevraagd om het zeker te weten: je hebt dus geen werkwoord in het Spaans, je zou dan zeggen van "vamos a tener una sobremesa".
> *'Conversación de sobremesa' lijkt mij een beetje dubbel-op want een "sobremesa" is al een conversatie.*
> Ze vertelde mij dat ze in Paraguay ook "entremesa" zeggen.


Ja sobremesa is al een conversatie natuurlijk, maar ga dat maar eens gebruiken als een werkwoord, dan moet je van "natafelen" een perifrase met sobremesa aanmaken in het Spaans, of gewoon een ander werkwoord gebruiken, zoals ik aangaf, maar zonder sobremesa te gebruiken dan. Vamos a tener una sobremesa is ook zo een perifrase van natafelen. .


> 2. Economique kan je helaas niet met "personne" gebruiken, met de rest vel. Dan is het positief.
> Om te zeggen dat iemand zuinig is, als het om geld gaat zeg je "Il/Elle fait attention avec/à son argent" bv. (Kan je ook trouwens ook gebruiken als het om tijd gaat of zoiets "Il fait attention par rapport au temps..."). Dat is dan neutral en kan soms positief zijn (ligt aan de context), maar het is wel waar dat andere woorden die gebruikt zijn om te zeggen dat iemand zuinig is best negatief kunnen zijn. Daarom gebruiken wij meestal "faire attention à son argent", en als we't negatief bedoelen zeggen we dat iemans "avare" is bv. De andere woorden worden niet zo vaak gebruikt in het dagelijkse leven.



Zuinig zijn als attitude en/of karaktertrek valt dus niet in één woord te vertalen?


----------



## Chimel

Pocahontas van Merteuil said:


> 2. Economique kan je helaas niet met "personne" gebruiken, met de rest vel. Dan is het positief.


Ook met zaken klopt het niet altijd. "Une voiture économique" OK, maar niet voor "een zuinig leven/hiij leeft zuinig". Dan is "sobre" nog wat m.i. het dichtst in de buurt komt: il vit sobrement.


----------



## Red Arrow

Pocahontas van Merteuil said:


> Ik vind, en heb ook vaak gehoord, dat het Nederlandse woord "gezellig" niet ecth te vertalen is want 't is best typisch Nederlands. Je zou het door "ambiance agréable/sympa/convivial" kunnen vertalen in het Frans bv maar toch is dat net iets minder gezellig dan wat we met gezellig noemen. Plus, we gebruiken dit woord in zoveel verschillende contexten.


Ik heb het geovel dat vooral Nederlanders het woord ''gezellig'' in veel contexten gebruiken.

Volgens mij is de ''Vlaamse'' betekenis van het woord exact hetzelfde als het Zweedse woord mysig, het Noorse woord koselig en het Deense woord hyggelig.


----------



## bibibiben

AllegroModerato said:


> Ik kom in het Engels aan de lopende band woorden en uitdrukkingen tegen die maar moeilijk zijn te vertalen in het Nederlands. Een voorbeeld is het veel voorkomende _bigot_, iemand die bevooroordeeld en onverdraagzaam is jegens bepaalde groepen. Voor zover ik weet is er geen adequate vertaling voor in het Nederlands.



Inderdaad, vertalingen als _dweper,_ _bigot_, _kwezel, femelaar, schijnheilige, schijngelovige_, _schijnvrome_ en _fanaat _zijn niet bepaald adequate vertalingen meer, omdat _bigot_ in het hedendaagse Engels vooral de betekenis heeft van _iemand die behept is met (onredelijke/onjuiste) vooroordelen ten opzichte van een bepaalde groepering in de samenleving. _Vind daar maar een Nederlands woord voor. Als het echt kort moet zijn, kun je misschien met _hater _uit de voeten, maar dat woord klinkt informeel en dekt niet helemaal de lading. _Bevooroordeelde_ is al een stuk langer en dit zelfstandig naamwoord heeft als extra nadeel dat het maar zelden in de mond genomen wordt. Uitwijken naar een adjectief/bijwoord lijkt geboden. Een uitspraak als _don't be a bigot_ kun je misschien wel het best vertalen met _doe niet zo bekrompen_.


----------



## eno2

Akkoord voor bekrompen. 

zie #72


----------



## Hans Molenslag

Red Arrow :D said:


> Ik heb het geovel dat vooral Nederlanders het woord ''gezellig'' in veel contexten gebruiken.
> 
> Volgens mij is de ''Vlaamse'' betekenis van het woord exact hetzelfde als het Zweedse woord mysig, het Noorse woord koselig en het Deense woord hyggelig.


Ik wist niet dat er een Vlaamse betekenis van het woord _gezellig_ bestond. Als je het in een groot corpus systematisch wijze gaat natellen, zou je misschien kunnen concluderen dat Nederlanders het woord statistisch net iets vaker gebruiken dan Belgen, weet ik veel. Maar wanneer ik Nederlanders hoor, denk ik nooit van: goh, daar heb je ze weer met dat _gezellig_ van ze, en ook niet van: kijk, zo zou ikzelf _gezellig_ nooit gebruiken. Ik wil maar zeggen, regionale verschillen zijn een dankbaar gespreksonderwerp, maar soms gaat een mens verschillen zien waar er geen zijn.

Scandinaviërs zullen je kunnen uitleggen dat de drie genoemde woorden wel voor een groot deel maar toch niet helemaal samenvallen. _Mysig_ gaat bijvoorbeeld vooral over huiselijkheid, geborgenheid en knusheid, terwijl _hyggelig_ daarnaast ook vaak op een ontspannen en joviale stemming slaat. Ik was laatst op een groots opgezette barbecue van een vereniging waar ik lid van ben. Het was daar hyggelig maar niet mysig.
​


----------



## eno2

Hans M. said:


> _Geblokt_ is voor zover ik weet gewoon algemeen Nederlands.



Ja. Blijkt te kloppen.


----------



## eno2

un *perro faldero *es el que sigue a su dueño-wij kennen schoothondjes maar dat is het niet.


----------



## eno2

Midlife vergt ook een omschrijving


----------



## eno2

¡No me jodas! = ¡No me molestes!

"No me jodas" (no me lo creo)  biedt een aantal interpretaties maar is in een van zijn betekenissen  van een dergelijke vulgair register in het Nederlands dat ik het niet eens durf neerpennen.


----------



## Pocahontas van Merteuil

eno2 said:


> Zuinig zijn als attitude en/of karaktertrek valt dus niet in één woord te vertalen?



Als je het niet negatief bedoelt zou je "économe" kunnen gebruiken voor iemand die zuinig is. Dan is het wel een bijvoeglijk naamwoord, geen soortnaam: "une personne économe", "elle est économe"...
Maar zelf heb ik het niet vaak gehoord (mss omdat ze in Frankrijk niet echt zuinig zijn  )


----------



## eno2

Merteuil n'est pas économe avec ses seins...


----------



## eno2

eno2 said:


> ¡No me jodas! = ¡No me molestes!
> 
> "No me jodas" (no me lo creo)  biedt een aantal interpretaties maar is in een van zijn betekenissen  van een dergelijke vulgair register in het Nederlands dat ik het niet eens durf* neerpennen.*


..durf neer te pennen, zeggen de Nederlanders.


----------



## eno2

Understatement...


----------



## jedna

Vertalen komt  in het geheel niet overeen met het achter elkaar plakken van woordenboekbetekenissen.[/QUOTE]

En dat is nu precies het fascinerende aan taal, talen en vertalen! De trukendoos en de 'jongleercapaciteit' van de vertaler dient schier onuitputtelijk te zijn (m.n. in de poëzie).Vertalen is een vak dat je kunt leren, maar het vergt daarnaast heel wat raffinement en 'Fingerspitzengefühl'  aangaande zowel bron-als doeltaal.


----------



## eno2

Vlaamse literaire  vertalers raken in de Nederlandse uitgeverij moeilijk aan de bak. En aangezien de literaire uitgeverij hoofdzakelijk in handen is van Nederlanders, komen ze kortom moeilijk aan de bak.

In principe of in wezen is poëzie onvertaalbaar, daar is waarschijnlijk wel consensus over. Wat niet betekent dat er niet moet vertaald worden...


----------



## Peterdg

eno2 said:


> Vlaamse vertalers raken in de Nederlandse uitgeverij moeilijk aan de bak.


Omdat de Nederlandse markt nu eenmaal groter is dan de Vlaamse.


----------



## eno2

Toen ik lang geleden de branche nog volgde zag ik de grote Vlaamse uitgeverijen overgenomen worden door Nederlandse, Manteau en zo... Ik ben niet meer up to date. Wat blijft er nog? Hadewych? Een kleine google search geeft "
*Weinig Vlaamse uitgevers kunnen hun broek ophouden’*" bovenaan.


----------



## eno2

Het leed van een vertaler....

Ik zou een vertaler wat leed willen toebrengen om op één blad "been" te vertalen als "arm" en "versnellingspook" als "veiligheidsgordel". Dat bedoel ik als ik zeg dat een vertaler zeer creatief mag zijn, maar tenminste in de buurt moet blijven... Nu ja, arm en veiligheidsgordel is misschien ook "in de buurt"? We zullen zien wat de volgende bladzijden brengen aan vertalersleed.


----------



## eno2

> *Merriam-Webster*
> 
> *Definition of bucket list *
> 
> :  a list of things that one has not done before but wants to do before dying



Iemand een voorstel?  Een Napelslijst?


----------



## Red Arrow

Ik hoor vaak_ to do-list_ of _bucket list_, maar echt een Nederlands woord weet ik niet. Google Vertalen zegt _een verlanglijstje_, maar dan denk ik meer aan dingen die je wil hebben, niet dingen die je wil doen. Hoe dan ook, als de context duidelijk is, lijkt me _een verlanglijstje_ dik in orde.


----------



## eno2

De context is duidelijk. Nog rap de belangrijkste ontbrekende dingen doen in je leven voor je sterft.


----------



## Hans Molenslag

eno2 said:


> Een Napelslijst?


Ik zou zonder context geen benul hebben wat met dat woord wordt bedoeld. Wat is het verband tussen Napels en zo'n lijst?


----------



## eno2

Hans M. said:


> Ik zou zonder context geen benul hebben wat met dat woord wordt bedoeld. Wat is het verband tussen Napels en zo'n lijst?


Een woordspeling. Napels zien en sterven.


----------



## eno2

Er is heeft een  verbazend lang uitgesponnen  discussie plaatsgevonden in het forum "Spaans/Engels woordenschat" over het simpele, heel algemene "wordy", dat in het Spaans nauwelijks bleek te vatten (zonder omschrijving). De zin luidde: 

"It's a nice translation and all; but it's a little wordy, don't you think?"



Zou het Nederlands het beter doen?
Langdradig, omslachtig, breedsprakig, uitgesponnen  en er zullen er veel meer zijn en misschien betere.


----------



## Red Arrow

"Langdradig" lijkt me goed.

Is daar in het Spaans echt geen woord voor?


----------



## eno2

Red Arrow :D said:


> "Langdradig" lijkt me goed.
> 
> Is daar in het Spaans echt geen woord voor?


Wordy wordt veel in positieve zin gebruikt (las daarnet een aantal straffe voorbeelden daarvan). Ik zoek eens terug. 

Spaans: De meningen zijn menigvuldig en verdeeld.


----------



## Red Arrow

Dus zowel positief als negatieve zin? "Uitvoerig", misschien?

Ik zou sowieso nooit "wordy" als een positief woord gebruiken, maar goed.


----------



## eno2

I was editing.

Het is simpel maar echt een glibberig woord. Bepaald door de context. Hier twee "positieve"

*Usage examples for wordy:*

He was quite wordy about the lady to me when he come over on an errand one day. - "Ma Pettengill", Harry Leon Wilson.
 Ah, 'tis a wonderful wordy preacher as you would make, to be sure. - "Six Plays", Florence Henrietta Darwin. 
Grandmother and Aunt Matilda had many a wordy battle as to who would be there and who wouldn't, but both were sadly agreed that Frank must stay outside. - "Master of the Vineyard", Myrtle Reed.
*Quotes for wordy:*

I had never thought of myself as a dramatist, and, for really good technical results, the thought came too late: a man of letters has become too wordy to write economically for the stage.  – Laurence Housman
I decline all noisy, wordy confused, and personal controversies.  – Josiah Warren
Blessed is the man, who having nothing to say, abstains from giving wordy evidence of the fact.  – George Eliot

UITGEBREID misschien? Zelfde register als uitvoerig.


----------



## bibibiben

Woordenrijk. Wordt vaak in positieve zin gebruikt.


----------



## eno2

Niet in het minst door dit forum te hanteren kom ik regelmatig uit op lacunes in Spaans, Engels, Frans, Nederlands. Ik ga er geen draad voor openen, deze lijkt adequaat, maar waarom vullen de repectieve taalcommissies die overduidelijke lacunes eigenlijk niet in?  Een domme vraag?

De laatste is het ontbereken van een Frans werkwoord voor chistar. Chistar (= emitir onomatopeya)


----------



## Red Arrow

Als men geen nood heeft aan een Frans woord voor chistar, dan hoeft l'Académie française toch geen woord te verzinnen?


----------



## eno2

Red Arrow :D said:


> Als men geen nood heeft aan een Frans woord voor chistar,


Een lacune schept altijd een nood, vermoedelijk. Tenzij je het tegendeel kan bewijzen, zo heel in het algemeen. Dit forum geeft continu blijk van dergelijke noden.


----------



## Red Arrow

Ik ben niet 100% zeker of ik je oplossing wel begrijp.

Een goed alternatief zoeken voor iets wat je niet letterlijk kan vertalen, maakt deel uit van het vertalen. Zelf nieuwe woorden verzinnen is geen goede oplossing, dan maak je de vertaling gewoon onleesbaar en/of onnatuurlijk.

Bijvoorbeeld: De Eskimo's hebben een hoop woorden voor sneeuw. De Nederlandse taalunie moet zich niet bezighouden met al die lacunes op te vullen, want niemand heeft nood aan die woorden. Ook voor vertalers van Inuïtteksten zou het niet handig zijn, want dan krijg je zinnen als: "De flompsneeuw was veranderd in ploertsneeuw toen het gemengd werd met pruilsneeuw." Deze zin is niet goed vertaald, zelfs al moesten al die verzonnen woorden in het woordenboek staan.

Als Nederlandstaligen nood hebben aan een bepaald woord, dan zal dat vanzelf wel ontstaan.

Taalunies kunnen zich wel bezighouden met het promoten van "nieuwe" samenstellingen. (Dat gebeurt vaak bij het verbannen van een buitenlands woord)


----------



## eno2

Eens, maar  het is kwestie van taakomschrijving. Ik vind dat ze daarin wat meer en sneller nadruk mogen  leggen op neologismen voor PIJNLIJKE hiaten,  of op leenwoorden, of dialectwoorden zoals PANIKEUR verhogen van status.


----------



## Red Arrow

Ik zie Vlaamse jongeren eerder flashkop zeggen dan panikeur. ("flashen" = flippen, panikeren)

Echt een afgrijselijk woord.


----------



## eno2

De Franse invloed (contaminatie) vermindert fataal...

Flashkop klinkt ook fataal.


----------



## eno2

Mr Trump's* abrasive *style. 

Agressief, ja ik weet wel. Maar ik ben voorstander van het adopteren van he anglicisme "abrasief", dat ik dikwijls mis.


----------



## Hans Molenslag

eno2 said:


> Mr Trump's* abrasive *style.
> 
> Agressief, ja ik weet wel. Maar ik ben voorstander van het adopteren van he anglicisme "abrasief", dat ik dikwijls mis.


De stijl van Trump zou ik afhankelijk van mijn humeur bijvoorbeeld _venijnig_, _onbehouwen_ of _hufterig_ kunnen noemen. Hij is iemand die niets anders doet dan anderen _afzeiken_. Ik kan me niet herinneren dat ik ooit aan een raar woord als _abrasief_ behoefte heb gehad, laat staan dikwijls. Ik kende tot voor kort het Engelse _abrasive_ niet eens.


----------



## Red Arrow

Persoonlijk vind ik "blaffend" het juiste woord.


----------



## eno2

Abrasive (Eng) – abrasivo (SP  Port) – abrasif (FR) -  brusivo (tsjech) en misschien andere  is weer zo'n cognaat dat in het Nederlands jammerlijk ontbreekt.

De metafoor is ontleend aan schuur & slijpactiviteit. Om die te bewaren zou je dus schurend moeten gebruiken. In het geval van Trump zou dat nog kunnen. Die heeft zeker een (grof) schurende stijl. Figuurlijk betekent het doodgewoon: irriterend.


> Merriam-Webster
> *Full Definition of abrasive *
> 
> 
> _1_ : tending to abrade
> _2_ : causing irritation _<abrasive manners>_


Maar goed, ik mis  abusief (van abusive) veel meer dan abrasief ( van abrasive). In elk geval heb ik ze veel gebruikt op fora, allebei

Abrasive manners is beter vertaald met grove manieren dan met irritante manieren denk ik. Ongetwijfeld zal "abrasive", aangezien het niet bestaat in het Nederlands, op verschillende manieren vertaald worden. Dat  heb je dan.

An abrasive is een schuurmiddel. In technische teksten wordt nogal eens over abrasieve middelen gesproken.Voorbeeld:

"Om hun schoonheid voor lange tijd te bewaren, moeten de tafels niet worden gestapeld en de oppervlakken niet ge*reinigd met *abrasieve* middelen*."

"Ideaal voor uitsparingen en diep invallend zagen in hout, *abrasieve *houtmaterialen of kunststoffen"


Naast abrasieve en schurende heb ik veelvuldig agressief en één keer eroderend aangetroffen. Eroderend is wel een leuke variant.


----------



## Red Arrow

Abusive betekent gewoon 'beledigend' of 'grof'. Aan dat woord heeft (zo goed als) niemand nood in het Nederlandse taalgebied. Zulke woorden hebben we genoeg.

an abusive person = een zak


----------



## eno2

Red Arrow :D said:


> Abusive betekent gewoon 'beledigend' of 'grof'. Aan dat woord heeft (zo goed als) niemand nood in het Nederlandse taalgebied. Zulke woorden hebben genoeg.
> 
> an abusive person = een zak




Daarmee zit je in het scheldwoordregister, wat het origineel helemaal niet is.

Abusive staat heel dikwijls in direct verband met  *misbruik* en slechts occasioneel specifiek met  belediging en grofheid.  Als je het uitsluitend op belediging en grofheid  houdt verlies je enorme  betekenishappen:

Een paar vertaalvoorbeelden van ABUSIVE:

Een overheidsbeleid om specula*tie en *misbruik *bĳ de* registratie van domeinnamen tegen te gaan moet er ook voor zorgen dat

[...]

De partijen hebben ook gesteld dat prijsdiscriminat*ie en *oneerlijke* prijs*stelling niet kunnen worden bereikt door geformuleerde

[...]

D*e *schandelijke* beh*andeling van huishoudelijk en verzorgingspersoneel, dat meestal uit vrouwen bestaat, de loondiscriminatie

[...]

gebruik van de kaart kunnenverhinderen, o*f  een onrechtmatig, frauduleu*s of niet-toegestaan gebruik van de kaart door

[...]
Tegelijker*tijd moeten verkeerde praktijken *worden afgeschaft die onder het mom van behandeling worden uitgevoerd - zoals

[...]
Eis geen onmogelijke levertijden van leveranciers als die ertoe leiden dat arbeiders worden uitgebuit en misbruikt en de arbeidsomstandigheden worden verwaarloosd.

Dit hoofdstuk gaat in op deze vorm van bedrijfsvoering en legt uit hoe het uitwerkt in de toeleveringsketen van de grote sportmerken en hoe het zich vertaalt in misbruik en sociale uitbuiting van veel arbeiders aan het begin van de productielijn.

Om misbruiken te voorkomen zal de introductie van de .eu worden voorafgegaan door een zogenaamde "Sunrise" periode.



Intimidatie kan elke vorm van ongewe*nst of vijandig gedrag* op de werkvloer zijn — seksueel of niet-seksueel van aard — dat

[...]
Deze voorschriften verbied*en dat be*drijven met een dominante positie in de markt deze positie misbruiken evenals prijsafspraken tussen concurrenten die van invloed zouden kunnen zijn op de handel tussen de Lidstaten en die tot doel of effect hebben de concurrentie binnen de Europese Unie te beperken of te vermijden.

Door de kwestie op de internationale agenda te plaatsen, probeert het middenveld de politieke wil aan te zwengelen om *corrupte *belastingpraktijken te bestrijden.


----------



## eno2

Nog even benadrukken dat ik wel degelijk volkomen on topic zit:


> YellowOnline:
> 
> courante woorden uit andere talen die in het Nederlands niet voorkomen.



Dat is het geval met abusive en abrasive.


----------



## Hans Molenslag

eno2 said:


> In technische teksten wordt nogal eens over abrasieve middelen gesproken.


Het merendeel van de hits is op in het Nederlands vertaalde sites van buitenlandse bedrijven te vinden. Ik vind zo op het eerste oog geen enkel voorbeeld in oorspronkelijk Nederlandse teksten.


----------



## Red Arrow

Als het woord altijd vertaalbaar is, dan is er toch geen sprake van een leemte?


----------



## eno2

Hans M. said:


> Het merendeel van de hits is op in het Nederlands vertaalde sites van buitenlandse bedrijven te vinden. Ik vind zo op het eerste oog geen enkel voorbeeld in oorspronkelijk Nederlandse teksten.



Ik gaf een aantal Nederlandse vertalingen. We hebben het hier over leemten die zich voordoen bij vertalingen, en daar blijkt abrasief wel degelijk gebruikt te worden.


----------



## eno2

Red Arrow :D said:


> Als het woord altijd vertaalbaar is, dan is er toch geen sprake van een leemte?



Erosief is een alternatief voor abrasief, maar dekt het niet volledig. Abrasief wel.
Elk woord is benaderend, slecht of verkeerd vertaalbaar. Abusief beperken tot grof en beledigend, bijvoorbeeld. Of abrasief tot erosief.


----------



## eno2

Abrasie wordt gebruikt in de geologie als een soort van erosie, en in de tandheelkunde als afslijten van de tanden.

De elementen die de rotsen eroderen, water en wind, mogen dan weer niet abrasief genoemd worden? Ook het tandenknarsen niet?


----------



## Hans Molenslag

eno2 said:


> Ik gaf een aantal Nederlandse vertalingen. We hebben het hier over leemten die zich voordoen bij vertalingen, en daar blijkt abrasief wel degelijk gebruikt te worden.


Welnee, het is geen leemte in de taal om de eenvoudige reden dat we daar al sinds jaar en dag andere vaktermen voor hebben, namelijk _schuurmiddel_ of _slijpmiddel_. Vergeleken met die termen is het aantal hits voor _abrasieve middelen_ verwaarloosbaar en bovendien komen ze zoals ik al te kennen gaf vrijwel allemaal voor in teksten van mindere kwaliteit. Het gaat hooguit om leemten in de vaktaal van de persoon die de tekst heeft vertaald.


----------



## eno2

Die teksten van zogenaamde mindere kwaliteit komen van EU-vertalers die de bron vormen van al de teksten van  Linguee, je zal al niet gauw meer hoger gekwalificeerden vinden. Bovendien is het volkomen* logisch en terecht* abrasief te gebruiken aangezien abrasie dan toch al opgenomen is. Ik heb met mijn bijdragen bewezen dat de scope van abrasief zo ruim  is dat het best door abrasief weergegeven wordt en niet door een gamma benaderende en gelegenheidsvertalingen. Voor abusief hetzelfde. Ieder doet wat hij wilt natuurlijk. Een frequent gebruikt  woord als abrasive  niet kennen is op zich niet noodzakelijk een referentie.


----------



## Red Arrow

^ Misschien wel logisch, maar toch wel echt niet terecht. Als vertaler moet je woorden vooral zoeken die je publiek begrijpt. Ik weet wel wat abuse/misbruik is, en ik zal een Engelse zin met abusive ongetwijfeld begrijpen, maar bij 'abusief' zit ik toch wel even met m'n handen in het haar. En de Van Dale geeft me gelijk.


eno2 said:


> Erosief is een alternatief voor abrasief, maar dekt het niet volledig. Abrasief wel.
> Elk woord is benaderend, slecht of verkeerd vertaalbaar. Abusief beperken tot grof en beledigend, bijvoorbeeld. Of abrasief tot erosief.


Nu sta je zelf bijna uit te leggen waarom er inderdaad geen sprake is van een leemte 

Ik zal het proberen uit te leggen met een omleiding. Iets waar we het waarschijnlijk allebei mee eens zijn.
Het Nederlandse woord 'spoor' heeft heel veel verschillende betekenissen: een treinspoor (letterlijk), de spoorwegen (bedrijf), sporen van melk, sporen van een paddenstoel, iets dat leidt tot de uitkomst, een zichtbaar restant, enz.

In het Engels heb je verschillende woorden waar het Nederlands één woord heeft: a railway, the railway company, traces of milk, spores, a clue, a remainder, etc.
Is het Engels dan plots de taal die een 'leemte' heeft? Nee. Als ik aan paddenstoelsporen denk, dan denk ik helemaal niet aan een zichtbaar restant, een trein of een koekje verwerkt in een fabriek waar ook met melk wordt gewerkt.

Idem voor abusive en misbruikend/grof/corrupt/erosief/oneerlijk.

Ik kan natuurlijk fout zitten. En dan hoor ik dat graag. Ik zou graag een Engelse zin willen met abrasive die je niet naar het Nederlands kan vertalen zonder het woord abusive.


----------



## Hans Molenslag

eno2 said:


> Die teksten van zogenaamde mindere kwaliteit komen van EU-vertalers die de bron vormen van al de teksten van Linguee, je zal al niet gauw meer hoger gekwalificeerden vinden.


Je weet gewoon niet waar je het over hebt als je denkt dat 'EU' of 'Linguee' een kwaliteitsstempel is. EU-vertalers zijn allesbehalve hoog gekwalificeerd. De meeste van hen zijn net als andere vertalers onderbetaalde, onder hoge tijdsdruk werkende freelancers die hun teksten via vertaalbureaus aangeleverd krijgen en helemaal in hun eentje werken. Hier en daar zit er iemand bij met een technische of juridische opleiding, maar dat is een kleine minderheid. Ik heb respect voor het belangrijke werk dat ze leveren, maar ik benijd hen niet.



eno2 said:


> Bovendien is het volkomen logisch en terecht abrasief te gebruiken aangezien abrasie dan toch al opgenomen is. Ik heb met mijn bijdragen bewezen dat de scope van abrasief zo ruim  is dat het best door abrasief weergegeven wordt en niet door een gamma benaderende en gelegenheidsvertalingen.


Je hebt hoegenaamd niets bewezen. Je hebt alleen laten blijken dat je een onvoorwaardelijke voorliefde voor Romaanse leenwoorden hebt, maar dat wisten we al.


----------



## Red Arrow

Dat betekent niet dat we je gaan verbieden om 'abusief' te gebruiken op fora en in het echte leven, maar ik zou het vermijden in officiële vertalingen en in situaties waarin je niet zeker bent of de andere persoon wel weet wat je bedoelt.

Wie weet slaat het wel aan en wordt het een populair neologisme, maar tot dusver maakt het woord echt geen kans in het woordenboek.


----------



## Peterdg

Red Arrow :D said:


> Dat betekent niet dat we je gaan verbieden om 'abusief' te gebruiken op fora en in het echte leven, maar ik zou het vermijden in officiële vertalingen en in situaties waarin je niet zeker bent of de andere persoon wel weet wat je bedoelt.
> 
> Wie weet slaat het wel aan en wordt het een populair neologisme, maar tot dusver maakt het woord echt geen kans in het woordenboek.


Ik heb de draad niet meer helemaal gevolgd, maar wat is er verkeerd met "abusief"? Staat wel degelijk in van Dale (toch in de mijne), dus ik begrijp niet goed waarom je zegt dat het geen kans maakt in een woordenboek. Of, heb ik iets gemist?


----------



## Red Arrow

Het staat niet in de mijne, maar ik heb geen dikke Van Dale. Het staat ook niet in m'n Prisma-woordenboek.
Als het er wel degelijk instaat, dan is er inderdaad niets verkeerd. (Desondanks zie ik het mezelf nooit gebruiken)

Waarom begon Eno2 er dan over?


----------



## Peterdg

Red Arrow  said:


> Waarom begon Eno2 er dan over?


Daar heb ik echt géén idee van.


----------



## Hans Molenslag

Peterdg said:


> wat is er verkeerd met "abusief"? Staat wel degelijk in van Dale


Het staat in de Grote Van Dale met de Franse betekenis _verkeerd_, maar niet met de Engelse betekenis _beledigend_ waar Eno2 het over heeft.

*abusief*
bijv. naamw.
(1572) <Fr. abusif
(weinig gebruikt) verkeerd
​


----------



## eno2

Sommige gedachten en formuleringen zijn zo raar, diep of obscuur dat ze nauwelijks vertaalbaar zijn, hoewel ze uit gewone veelgebruikte woorden bestaan.

Neem nu dit:




> *Het probleem van de vrije wil bij het denken: Als je echt iets zou kunnen willen denken, dan zou je eigenlijk al moeten weten wat je gaat denken voor je het denkt. *




Dank aan iedereen die een min of meer (liever meer) gelijkaardige versie is het Engels wil of kan verzinnen.

De context is een overweging (van mij en anderen) over of we al of niet controle hebben over ons denken of dat het gewoon maar van de hak op de tak springt, zoals een aapje. De overwegende opvatting is dat gedachten als golven zijn die op ons afkomen en die we niet kunnen commanderen/ontwijken, wat natuurlijk wel handig zou uitkomen bij repetitieve negatieve/traumatiserende gedachten.


----------



## eno2

Ik wou da


Hans M. said:


> Je weet gewoon niet waar je het over hebt als je denkt dat 'EU' of 'Linguee' een kwaliteitsstempel is. EU-vertalers zijn allesbehalve hoog gekwalificeerd. De meeste van hen zijn net als andere vertalers onderbetaalde, onder hoge tijdsdruk werkende freelancers die hun teksten via vertaalbureaus aangeleverd krijgen en helemaal in hun eentje werken. Hier en daar zit er iemand bij met een technische of juridische opleiding, maar dat is een kleine minderheid. Ik heb respect voor het belangrijke werk dat ze leveren, maar ik benijd hen niet.
> 
> 
> Je hebt hoegenaamd niets bewezen. Je hebt alleen laten blijken dat je een onvoorwaardelijke voorliefde voor Romaanse leenwoorden hebt, maar dat wisten we al.


Ik wou wel dat je wat minder abrasief en abusief was ten opzichte van  EU-vertalers, ik wens je overigens hartelijk toe een dergelijk niveau te halen. Over bewijskracht zullen we maar wat meer neutrale personen laten oordelen (volledig gekwalificeerde , dat ook  natuurlijk). Nee? Die mogen dan beoordelen of mijn bronnen wel of niet degelijk waren.

Is Engels een Romaanse taal? Abusief is een opgenomen Frans leenwoord, waarvoor ik eigenlijk "abusievelijk" in gedachten heb en gebruik,  wat OOK in VD staat.   Ouderwets, abusief, want het gebruik van Frans en Franse leenwoorden boert achteruit. Het wordt tijd dat "abusief" opgenomen wordt als modern Anglosaksisch leenwoord met de Engelse betekenis. Zoals zovele andere.

Ik heb een beleden voorliefde voor cognaten en een beleden hekel aan het niet opnemen van cognaten in het Algemeen Nederlands terwijl ze in vier  vijf zes buurtalen  of Europese talen wel opgenomen zijn.  Dat is niet hetzelfde als een voorkeur hebben voor Romaanse leenwoorden.


----------



## Teachinglang

eno2 said:


> Dank aan iedereen die een min of meer (liever meer) gelijkaardige versie is het Engels wil of kan verzinnen.





> Het probleem van de vrije wil bij het denken: Als je echt iets zou kunnen willen denken, dan zou je eigenlijk al moeten weten wat je gaat denken voor je het denkt.



Zeker niet onvertaalbaar, al zijn er wel heel veel opties (zoals zo vaak). Ik zou in ieder geval de zin een beetje omschrijven, omdat je in het Engels geen modale werkwoorden achter elkaar kan plakken (ik ben bekend met het filosofische probleem dus het is mij duidelijk wat de schrijver bedoelt).

Thoughts pose a problem related to free will: if it were really possible to choose what to think about, _(that means)_ you would _(actually) (have to)_ know what you are going to think about before you think about it. 

Zelfde zin kan met 'one' of 'we' in plaats van 'you'.


----------



## eno2

Bon . Red Arrow zei hier in deze draad ergens waar het ging over het woord "willekeurig·" in de betekenis van vrijwillig/opzettelijk,  dat het bewustzijn of het gedachtenproces (ik zou het moeten terug opzoeken, corrigeer me als ik het niet juist weergeef) ook niet "willekeurig " is. Dat raakt aan deze te vertalen zin. Ik sprak hem toen tegen. En de reden ligt in de nuance van wat hier volgt:

Ja ik ben tevreden met je vertaling, inclusief wat tussen haakjes staat,  ik zal dus niet pietluttig doen; ik zou alleen "about" laten vallen. Want het is voor mij duidelijk dat je in elk geval kan kiezen* waarover (*/about  what)  je vervolgens gaat denken, zij het niet precies *WAT* je vervolgens gaat denken. Dat is een belangrijke nuance  binnen deze formulering - die overigens van mezelf is.  Ik zal jouw zin wel eens gebruiken in een Engelstalige reactie op een van de tegenwoordig menigvuldige mindfulness artikelen waar ik soms een hoop dingen lees over gedachten en het omgaan ermee, die volgens mij niet kloppen.

Kijk, er zijn A gedachten en B gedachten (in mijn huidige opvatting, valt over te discussiëren, maar hier niet). Bij A gedachten kies je zelf "over iets" -(about something) te  denken, B gedachten zijn  de hele mikmak die je willekeurig te binnen schiet of zich ongewild en/of ongewenst aandient.


----------



## Red Arrow

eno2 said:


> Is Engels een Romaanse taal?


Zeker niet, maar het heeft wel veel Romaanse leenwoorden.


----------



## eno2

eno2 said:


> Kijk, er zijn A gedachten en B gedachten (in mijn huidige opvatting, valt over te discussiëren, maar hier niet). Bij A gedachten kies je zelf "over iets" -(about something) te  denken, B gedachten zijn  de hele mikmak die je* willekeurig* te binnen schiet of zich ongewild en/of ongewenst aandient.


...en ik gebruik "willekeurig" hier in een contranieme betekenis, precies tegenovergesteld aan die van "willekeurig" in de term "willekeurige spieren".


----------



## eno2

Moordlust

Mordlust D

Sed de sangre SP

bloodthirstiness ENG

soif de sang FR

Ik heb geen vertaalwoordenboeken,  maar enkel het Duits schijnt over Mordlust te beschikken.

Naar mijn gevoel is bloeddorstigheid veel ruimer en ongelimiteerder dan moordlust. Je moordlust kan gemakkelijk op één persoon gericht zijn en blijven, bloedddorstigheid  maakt weinig onderscheid.


----------



## eno2

Je kan wel eens lachen om de tientallen woorden van de Eskimo's en van de Inuit voor sneeuw, maar de Spanjaarden hebben niet één woord voor teen. Ze zijn verplicht te zeggen: vinger van de voet voor teen. Maar als ik op de minste lacune wijs in het Spaans, krijg ik direct de opmerking dat ik hun taalrijkdom niet beheers. Het heeft ook geen zin op zo'n lacune  te wijzen, het is nu eenmaal zo. Maar als ik in de RAE zat, zou ik een wedstrijd uitschrijven voor een goed woord voor teen in het Spaans.


----------



## eno2

YellowOnline said:


> Oh, bij vreemde talen denk ik trouwens in de eerste plaats aan Romaanse en Germaanse talen. *Kom niet af met de Eskimowoordenschat voor sneeuw *



Red Arrow heeft het toch gepresteerd.


----------



## Red Arrow

eno2 said:


> Je kan wel eens lachen om de tientallen woorden van de Eskimo's en van de Inuit voor sneeuw, maar de Spanjaarden hebben niet één woord voor teen. Ze zijn verplicht te zeggen: vinger van de voet voor teen. Maar als ik op de minste lacune wijs in het Spaans, krijg ik direct de opmerking dat ik hun taalrijkdom niet beheers. Het heeft ook geen zin op zo'n lacune  te wijzen, het is nu eenmaal zo. Maar als ik in de RAE zat, zou ik een wedstrijd uitschrijven voor een goed woord voor teen in het Spaans.


Als "vinger van de voet" normaal klinkt in het Spaans, dan is er toch geen lacune?

In het Nederlands heb je ook het woord "handschoen". Dat is ook geen echt nieuw woord. Het betekent letterlijk "een schoen voor je hand". Idem voor het Spaanse "voetvinger", behalve dan dat Romaanse talen anders woorden samenstellen. ("vinger van de voet") Niet echt een lacune, lijkt me.


----------



## eno2

De thread gaat over taalleemtes.  en dat zijn woorden (meestal begrippen, soms concrete dingen, wat erger is) waarvoor  één op één vertalingen ontbreken. Als je daar een perifrase voor gebruikt, dan  blijft dat evengoed nog altijd een taalleemte.  Natuurlijk wennen overal alle nativo's vanaf de geboorte aan hun eigen geconsacreerde perifrasen. Vingers aan de voet valt me  als niet-Spanjaard wél  direct op als  taalkronkel om een objectieve lacune te bedekken, want dit  gaat over een uitwendig  zichtbaar volwaardig onderdeel van het menselijke lichaam dat zeker een eigen woord waard is: tenen. Ik zal het gebrek eraan maar eens tenenkrullend noemen. Me provoca ondulaciones en los dedos de pie. Je noemt een penis toch ook geen naríz de la entrepierna . Mochten wij kruisneus zeggen, dan was dat tenminste nog één woord...


----------



## Red Arrow

eno2 said:


> Mochten wij kruisneus zeggen, dan was dat tenminste nog één woord...


Maar dat is het hem nu net. In het Spaans maak je geen samenstellingen. Wat jij als 'missend' bestempelt, is louter andere grammatica. Je bent Nederlandse woordvorming gewend en hebt het gevoel dat Spaans iets mist. Maar het Spaans heeft samenstellingen helemaal niet nodig.

Vergelijk het met het woord "appels". In het Frans is dat: "des pommes". Dat is geen één op één-vertaling, want het Frans heeft meerdere woorden nodig, maar toch is het geen taalleemte. Frans heeft gewoon andere grammatica.

Talen met samenstellingen zijn niet rijker dan talen zonder samenstellingen en talen met gemiddeld meer woorden zijn ook niet armer dan talen met gemiddeld meer woorden. Ik denk dat dat is wat je Spaanstalige vrienden je proberen duidelijk te maken


----------



## eno2

Ik heb nooit gezegd dat talen rijker of armer zijn vanwege lacunes, ze hebben ze allemaal, hoe rijk ze ook zijn. En arme talen ken ik eigenlijk niet hoewel ik het Nederlands minder versatiel acht dan pakweg het Engels, Frans, Spaans, en het Duits ken ik lang niet goed genoeg om dat te beoordelen. Aguafiestas.....geen samenstelling? Er zijn een hoop samenstellingen met agua alleen al. Aguapie (voetwater, om bij de voeten te blijven).  Acueducto etc etc .. Wij zijn er wat vrijer in, en de daaruit volgende creativiteit is toegestaan.  Mijn Spaanstalige vrienden zijn natuurlijk niet erg opgezet met zo'n eclatant voorbeeld van een lacune waarmee ik op hun voetvingers trap.  Als je niet kan zien of begrijpen of toegeven  dat het gemis van tenen een ernstige lacune is in elke taal, die dan de protese van een omschrijving daarvoor nodig heeft, dan is verdere discussie zinloos, ik laat het dus hierbij, mijn ontdekking van deze lacune  is in het lang en het breed gesteld en uitgesponnen, om niet te zeggen  uitgemolken.


----------



## Hans Molenslag

Red Arrow :D said:


> Als "vinger van de voet" normaal klinkt in het Spaans, dan is er toch geen lacune?


Natuurlijk niet. Van een leemte zou alleen sprake zijn als er in het Spaans geen vaste benaming voor tenen bestond en sprekers van het Spaans in concrete taalsituaties telkens opnieuw iets moesten verzinnen om tenen aan te duiden.


----------



## eno2

Hans M. said:


> Natuurlijk niet. Van een leemte zou alleen sprake zijn als er in het Spaans geen vaste benaming voor tenen bestond


 Een vertaalleemte is er niet, want teen is altijd dedo del pied en omgekeerd.  De titel van de draad luidt evenwel Taalleemtes en niet Vertaalleemtes. Het ontbreken van een woord voor tenen in  een andere taal is wel degelijk een taalleemte - in die taal....

Ik geef toe dat ik hier wël een schaamteloos oneigenlijk gebruik gemaakt heb van de bedoeling van Yellow(not)Online aangezien er tussen tenen <=> dedos del pie
geen enkele vertaalmoeilijkheid bestaat. Sorry Yellow.

Aan de andere kant lever ik regelmatig een  bijdrage om je interessante draad lopende te houden, vergeef me dus dit intra-taal lacune-zijsprongetje. .


----------



## bibibiben

eno2 said:


> Moordlust
> 
> Mordlust D
> 
> Sed de sangre SP
> 
> bloodthirstiness ENG
> 
> soif de sang FR
> 
> Ik heb geen vertaalwoordenboeken,  maar enkel het Duits schijnt over Mordlust te beschikken.
> 
> Naar mijn gevoel is bloeddorstigheid veel ruimer en ongelimiteerder dan moordlust. Je moordlust kan gemakkelijk op één persoon gericht zijn en blijven, bloedddorstigheid  maakt weinig onderscheid.



Ook je bloeddorst kan voorbij zijn nadat je één persoon hebt afgeslacht. Mij klinkt het woord bloeddorst wel heftiger in de oren, omdat ik dan eerder aan gruwelijk bloedvergieten denk dan als ik het woord moordlust hoor. Een verpleegkundige die 's nachts patiënten in hun slaap stilletjes met een kussen doodsmoort, zal ik daarom eerder moordlustig noemen dan bloeddorstig. Haalt ze daarentegen 's nachts haar motorzaag tevoorschijn om zich van patiënten te ontdoen, dan zou _bloeddorstig_ weer wel passend klinken (al blijft _moordlustig_ natuurlijk ook nog mogelijk).

Het Frans heeft trouwens _envie de tuer_ ter vertaling van het woord moordlust. En het woord is in het Engels te vertalen met _murderousness, _niet alleen met _bloodthirstiness _en _bloodlust._


----------



## eno2

bibibiben said:


> Ook je bloeddorst kan voorbij zijn nadat je één persoon hebt afgeslacht. Mij klinkt het woord bloeddorst wel heftiger in de oren, omdat ik dan eerder aan gruwelijk bloedvergieten denk dan als ik het woord moordlust hoor. Een verpleegkundige die 's nachts patiënten in hun slaap stilletjes met een kussen doodsmoort, zal ik daarom eerder moordlustig noemen dan bloeddorstig. Haalt ze daarentegen 's nachts haar motorzaag tevoorschijn om zich van patiënten te ontdoen, dan zou _bloeddorstig_ weer wel passend klinken (al blijft _moordlustig_ natuurlijk ook nog mogelijk).


Ik denk dat we het ongeveer gelijkaardig aanvoelen.


> Het Frans heeft trouwens _envie de tuer_ ter vertaling van het woord moordlust.


Dat is niet 1 op 1. Mijn pocketKramers bevat moordlust niet en mijn vier vijf  multi-online vertaalwebsites ook niet. Even proberen op Linguee: 1 Engels resultaat over Stalin's lust for murder.1 Frans resultaat voor *de moordlust van *terroristen waar moordlust gewoon weggelaten wordt .


> En het woord is in het Engels te vertalen met *murderousness*_, _niet alleen met _bloodthirstiness _en _bloodlust._


Zeer ongewoon. Niet in Merriam-Webster. Dat zegt het al.

Moordlust ziet ernaar uit als een serieus gat.

NB: In de Spaanse rechtspraak is er verhoogde straf voor ENSAÑAMIENTO, wat zoiets betekent als buitengewone wreedaaardigheid bij het moorden  (een extra strafmaatregel voor razernij die wij niet kennen), wat je als bloeddorstigheid zou kunnen beschouwen.


----------



## bibibiben

eno2 said:


> Zeer ongewoon. Niet in Merriam-Webster. Dat zegt het al.



Staat wel in Merriam-Webster, gewoon onder _murderous_. Zie Definition of MURDEROUS. Moet je _moordlust_ altijd met _murderousness_ vertalen? Uiteraard niet. Zoals ik al eens eerder heb gezegd, is vertalen meer dan het ene woordje door het andere woordje te vervangen. Soms is het verstandig een zin zo om te gooien dat een zelfstandig naamwoord in taal X een bijvoeglijk naamwoord wordt in taal Y. Extremere transposities zijn ook mogelijk.



eno2 said:


> Mijn pocketKramers bevat moordlust niet en mijn vier vijf  multi-online vertaalwebsites ook
> niet.



In het ene woordenboek ontbreekt dit woord, in het andere dat woord. In mijn Van Dale N-F staat _moordlust_ wel, met diverse Franse vertalingen. Waaronder _envie de tuer._ Maar ook nu geldt uiteraard dat dat niet betekent dat je _moordlust_ standaard met _envie de tuer_ moet vertalen (of met een van de andere varianten die Van Dale noemt).



eno2 said:


> Even proberen op Linguee: 1 Engels resultaat over Stalin's lust for murder.1 Frans resultaat voor *de moordlust van *terroristen waar moordlust gewoon weggelaten wordt .



Niet zo snel opgeven. Linguee komt in een ander voorbeeld met _soif de tuerie_. Zie moordlust - Franse vertaling – Linguee woordenboek. Dat woord ontbrak trouwens in Van Dale.


----------



## eno2

bibibiben said:


> Staat wel in Merriam-Webster, gewoon onder _murderous_. Zie Definition of MURDEROUS.


Ik vergeet verdomd altijd door te scrollen , heeft mij al eerder terechte protesten opgeleverd.



> Moet je _moordlust_ altijd met _murderousness_ vertalen? Uiteraard niet. Zoals ik al eens eerder heb gezegd, is vertalen meer dan het ene woordje door het andere woordje te vervangen. Soms is het verstandig een zin zo om te gooien dat een zelfstandig naamwoord in taal X een bijvoeglijk naamwoord wordt in taal Y. Extremere transposities zijn ook mogelijk.



Wel, in feite, gezien dat wat mij  interesseert in (het woord) moordlust *het aspect van de lust is*, dat rechtstreeks de drang zelf uitdrukt, moet ik zeggen dat Murderous en a fortiori murderousness eigenlijk iets anders uitdrukken of benoemen, niet de aandrijvende  lust ( drift of aandrift). Als je daar verder wil op ingaan, zal ik een gepersonaliseerd voorbeeld moeten geven.



> In het ene woordenboek ontbreekt dit woord, in het andere dat woord. In mijn Van Dale N-F staat _moordlust_ wel, met diverse Franse vertalingen. Waaronder _envie de tuer._ Maar ook nu geldt uiteraard dat dat niet betekent dat je _moordlust_ standaard met _envie de tuer_ moet vertalen (of met een van de andere varianten die Van Dale noemt).


 Tja, ik ga me (nog) niet de befaamde vertaalwoordenboeken aanschaffen NL=> andere talen, vertaalactiviteiten heb ik niet.  Ik heb enkel  Kramers pocketwoordenboeken bij de hand, toch ook elk goed voor +- 35000 of meer woorden. Als het daar niet instaat en online niet te vinden is,  ruik ik onraad.




> Niet zo snel opgeven. Linguee komt in een ander voorbeeld met _soif de tuerie_. Zie moordlust - Franse vertaling – Linguee woordenboek. Dat woord ontbrak trouwens in Van Dale.


 Dat is hetzelfde voorbeeld waar ik het over had. Nogmaals verdomd, ik was precies met dat ene resultaat bezig maar las niet door tot het einde van de zin waar "moordlust" naartoe verbannen was,  het origineel luidt "de moordlust van de terroristen", ik zag  soif de tuerie niet bij terroristen staan, en berichtte verkeerdelijk dat moordlust niet vertaald was.  Soif de tuerie voldoet me volledig.


----------



## bibibiben

eno2 said:


> Wel, in feite, gezien dat wat mij  interesseert in (het woord) moordlust *het aspect van de lust is*, dat rechtstreeks de drang zelf uitdrukt, moet ik zeggen dat Murderous en a fortiori murderousness eigenlijk iets anders uitdrukken of benoemen, niet de aandrijvende  lust ( drift of aandrift). Als je daar verder wil op ingaan, zal ik een gepersonaliseerd voorbeeld moeten geven.



Woordenboeken E-E geven onder meer deze omschrijving van _murderous_: _bent on murder_. _To be bent on something_ kan op verschillende manieren vertaald worden in het Nederlands, waaronder _op iets belust zijn_. Van Dale vertaalt bijvoorbeeld _belust zijn op wraak_ met _to be bent on revenge_. _Be bent on murder_ kan vertaald worden met _belust zijn op moord_. 

Er kan dus een element van begeerte zitten in het woord _murderous_. Wel is _murderous_ ruimer dan _moordlustig_. Zo kan ook _moorddadig_ met _murderous_ vertaald worden. Het element van begeerte zit dus niet altijd in _murderous_, terwijl dat wel het geval is voor _moordlustig (_en ook _moordzuchtig)._


----------



## eno2

Wel yes, one can have murderous feelings. En ja, moorddadig is ruimer, dat is al dikwijls de act en niet de lust. Het is ook een kwalificatie die uitgedrukt wordt in een adjectief, moordlust is het perfecte concieze  znw. En zoals gezegd is murderousness niet echt "colloquial".


----------



## Red Arrow

'ness' aan een woord plakken vind ik net wél colloquial.


----------



## eno2

Vraag het eens aan een native.






My goodness zal wel zeer colloquial zijn. Het gaat hier om  murderousness . Frequentie haast nul volgens Ngrams. Vijftig keer minder dan murderous.




En dan was ik nog verkeerd over goodness. Het wordt ook haast niet gebruikt, Vijftig keer minder dan good. Conclusie: plak ergens -ness aan en het wordt haast niet meer gebruikt.


----------



## eno2

Zwaar probleem met hoe in het Spaans "eenzaam" uit te drukken zonder de dubbele, gevoelsmatig neutrale  betekenis van "alleen"  mee te nemen. Het Engels kent ook "alone" en lonely".

Wellicht hetzelfde probleem met het znw "eenzaamheid""alleen-zijn"- Soledad.
Het Engels heeft naast loneliness (eenzaamheid) ook solitude (alleen-zijn).
Solitud in het Spaans (alleen-zijn) bestaat, maar wordt niet meer gebruikt....(RAED)

Of anders gezegd: het Spaanse solo-soletario-soledad maakt geen onderscheid tussen eenzaam en alleen, een in mijn ogen hoogst belangrijk onderscheid, je moet het allicht uit de context halen.

Ik vroeg om Spaanstalige commentaren in Solo como lonely

Het gaat weer om een vermoedelijke leemte, wat me vermoedelijk weer niet in dank zal afgenomen worden.


----------



## Hans Molenslag

eno2 said:


> Zwaar probleem met hoe in het Spaans "eenzaam" uit te drukken zonder de dubbele, gevoelsmatig neutrale betekenis van "alleen" mee te nemen. Het Engels kent ook "alone" en lonely".


In het Zweeds is er ook zoiets aan de hand. _Allena_ (alleen) is verouderd. In plaats daarvan gebruik je ofwel _ensam_ (eenzaam) ofwel _själv_ (zelf). De juiste betekenisnuance moet uit de context blijken_._


----------



## eno2

Hans M. said:


> De juiste betekenisnuance moet uit de context blijken_._



Id.
Wij hebben het voordeel dat eenzaam buitengewoon duidelijk is en alleen(-zijn) ook. Zie echter een paar (pogingen tot) vertaling  van een spirituele tekst van Thomas Merton over in de Engels-Spaanse draad waarvan ik hier enkel het origineel geef:



> Man's loneliness is, in fact, the loneliness of God. This is why it is such a great thing for a man to discover his solitude and learn to live in it. For there he finds that he and God are one: that God is aloneness as he himself is alone. That God will is to be alone in man.



Je hebt hier loneliness, solitude, alone, en aloneness. Gebruik je solo, dan is dat dubbelzinnig. Gebruik je soledad, dan is dat dubbelzinnig. Gebruik je solitario, dan is dat dubbelzinnig. Het blijft dubbelzinnig en probeer dan maar eens vier nuances te vertalen. Onbegonnen werk. Dat moet de lezer het maar uit de context halen...

Het wordt steeds maar verwarrender. Als ik het in het Nederlands wou vertalen, stootte ik al op de eerste grote moeilijkheid:

Loneliness, van lonely, is zowel alleen als eenzaam.




> *MW:*
> *Full Definition of lonely *
> *lonelier*
> *loneliest*
> 
> _1_ _a_ :  being without company :  lone _b_ :  cut off from others :  solitary
> 
> 
> _2_ :  not frequented by human beings :  desolate
> 
> 
> _3_ :  sad from being alone :  lonesome
> 
> 
> _4_ :  producing a feeling of bleakness or desolation
> *loneliness*
> play \ˈlōn-lē-nəs\ _noun_



Ik zou zonder meer gaan voor "Het alleen-zijn van de mens is eigenlijk het alleen-zijn van God". Nooit zou ik eenzaamheid in die zin gebruiken...Maar ja...

En wat meer is: Van Dale geeft voor alleen-zijn: Rarara: Eenzaamheid. Ook wij, ook de Engelsen, blijven volop in de dubbelzinnigheid steken....volgens mijn laatste opzoekingen. Misschien een troost voor de Spanjaarden.


----------



## ThomasK

Ik schrik er trouwens van hoe moeilijk het is om goeie gebruiksregels voor het gebruik van woorden te geven. We zien "pas" en "net" vaak als synoniemen, maar als je naar de toekomst verwijst, zoals in "pas overmorgen", blijken die helemaal niet meer omwisselbaar, enz.

Inzake de Mertontekst: ik zou in principe nooit aarzelen om "loneliness" in jouw tekst als "eenzaamheid" te vertalen. Verderop lijkt dat alleen-zijn wel objectiever, maar toch: aan "loneliness" kleeft toch een negatieve connotatie, of het zit zelfs in de betekenis zelf; bij "alleen-zijn" geldt dat voor mij niet... "Solitudo" zou die dubbelzinnigheid wel kunnen hebben, vermoed ik, alvast via connotatie, maar volgens mij is het niet het woord voor "eenzaamheid" als zodanig.


----------



## bibibiben

ThomasK said:


> Ik schrik er trouwens van hoe moeilijk het is om goeie gebruiksregels voor het gebruik van woorden te geven. We zien "pas" en "net" vaak als synoniemen, maar als je naar de toekomst verwijst, zoals in "pas overmorgen", blijken die helemaal niet meer omwisselbaar, enz.



_Pas_ en _net_ zijn synoniemen in de betekenis van _heel kort geleden_. _Pas _heeft daarnaast onder meer de betekenis van _niet eerder dan_. In deze betekenis kan _pas _in combinatie met tal van tijdsbepalingen gebruikt worden: pas gisteren/gisteren pas, pas vandaag/vandaag pas, pas nu/nu pas ...


----------



## ThomasK

Inderdaad, en dat besef ik pas sinds kort. Ik had er nog niet aan gedacht, of op gelet. En inderdaad, de ene keer is het een tijdsbepaling bij een werkwoord, de andere een bijwoord bij een tijdsbepaling. --- Ach, we blijven bijleren. Mijn punt was: het woordenboek schiet heel vaak te kort omdat het niet alle gebruikswijzen kan vermelden. Lijkt mij toch.


----------



## eno2

ThomasK said:


> Inzake de Mertontekst: ik zou in principe nooit aarzelen om "loneliness" in jouw tekst als "eenzaamheid" te vertalen. Verderop lijkt dat alleen-zijn wel objectiever, maar toch: aan "loneliness" kleeft toch een negatieve connotatie, of het zit zelfs in de betekenis zelf; bij "alleen-zijn" geldt dat voor mij niet... "Solitudo" zou die dubbelzinnigheid wel kunnen hebben, vermoed ik, alvast via connotatie, maar volgens mij is het niet het woord voor "eenzaamheid" als zodanig.


Als eenzaamheid negatiever is, waarom het dan gebruiken? Kan God wel eenzaam zijn???  Solitudo bestaat niet in het  Spaans en solitud wel, maar dat woord is helaas in onbruik.
Mijn voorlopig en waarschijnlijk definitieve  conclusie met solo/soledad-alone/lonely is dat het in het Engels-Nederlands-Spaans ALLEMAAL dubbelzinnig is, maar het Spaans biedt wel het minste woordkeus en variatie.

Spanjaarden heffen de dubbelzinnigheid van solo op door sentir toe te voegen aan solo,  "sentirse solo" -zich alleen voelen -  als het over gevoelens van eenzaamheid gaat.


----------



## eno2

eno2 said:


> ...
> 
> En wat meer is: Van Dale geeft voor alleen-zijn: Rarara: Eenzaamheid.




Het is niet iets wat ik zomaar als dicht synoniem zou beschouwen. Jullie?


----------



## ThomasK

Tja, dat heeft misschien meer met godsbeelden dan met God te maken. In het oudere godsbeeld lijkt de associatie te gek, maar nu... Ik heb nog even geverifieerd, maar "lonely" lijkt echt alleen maar negatief, niet dubbelzinnig.

Ik vermoed dat "alleen zijn" inderdaad een soort dubbelzinnigheid heeft, dat wel, en dat de context duidelijkheid moet brengen. Maar geen synoniem van "eenzaamheid", wel een mogelijke vertaling in bepaalde gevallen, maar toch met omzichtigheid te gebruiken want dan dringt de vertaler een negatieve betekenis op.


----------



## eno2

Toch zegt Van Dale: eenzaamheid
Ze zullen er nog niet verder bij stilgestaan hebben.


----------



## ThomasK

Tja, there's a thin line, zeker? Ik vind het persoonlijk geen synoniem, maar oké.


----------



## bibibiben

eno2 said:


> En dan was ik nog verkeerd over goodness. Het wordt ook haast niet gebruikt, Vijftig keer minder dan good. Conclusie: plak ergens -ness aan en het wordt haast niet meer gebruikt.



Inderdaad, want -ness is een van die suffixen waarmee je abstracte naamwoorden kunt vormen. Een adjectief klinkt vrijwel altijd minder stijf dan het bijbehorende abstracte zelfstandig naamwoord. In de zinnen hieronder is het niet mogelijk het vetgedrukte adjectief te vervangen door een zelfstandig naamwoord op -ness zonder tegelijk in een hoger register te belanden of zelfs merkwaardig te gaan klinken. Hoe je de boel ook omgooit of herformuleert, je zult niet natuurlijker klinken dan de zin waarin het adjectief ongemoeid is gelaten.

He's such a *friendly* guy.
That's very *kind* of you.
He's back to his *murderous* ways.
It's a *hopeless* situation.
I was *livid* when I saw the mess he'd made.


----------



## eno2

Thx. (For your kindNESS as well as for your friendlyNESS). Red Arrow natuurlijk weer op automatische piloot in de contramine. The hopelessNESS of it...You should have seen my lividNESS when I  read this:


Red Arrow :D said:


> 'ness' aan een woord plakken vind ik net wél colloquial.




Those -NESS constructions have some monstruousNESS about them, some Loch NessNESS.


----------



## eno2

ThomasK said:


> Tja, dat heeft misschien meer met godsbeelden dan met God te maken. In het oudere godsbeeld lijkt de associatie te gek, maar nu... Ik heb nog even geverifieerd, maar "lonely" lijkt echt alleen maar negatief, niet dubbelzinnig.
> 
> Ik vermoed dat "alleen zijn" inderdaad een soort dubbelzinnigheid heeft, dat wel, en dat de context duidelijkheid moet brengen. Maar geen synoniem van "eenzaamheid", wel een mogelijke vertaling in bepaalde gevallen, maar toch met omzichtigheid te gebruiken want dan dringt de vertaler een negatieve betekenis op.


Lonely heeft beide betekenissen, zie #169. Ik geef toe dat het voor mij uitsluitend negatief klinkt. 
God zonder godsbeeld is an  unknown. What's the difference?


----------



## ThomasK

#169: ik zie niks positiefs tussen die betekenissen van "lonely". Nu, volgens mij is de _unmarked meaning_ van "alleen" ook negatief, omdat de meeste mensen niet alleen willen zijn. Maar oké, in bepaalde gevallen willen mensen weleens alleen zijn, oké.

Godsbeeld blijft beeld, en het gevaar is dat wij onze godsbeelden verabsoluteren tot dé waarheid. Dat heeft al tot heel veel on-heil geleid...


----------



## eno2

ThomasK said:


> #169: ik zie niks positiefs tussen die betekenissen van "lonely". Nu, volgens mij is de _unmarked meaning_ van "alleen" ook negatief, omdat de meeste mensen niet alleen willen zijn. Maar oké, in bepaalde gevallen willen mensen weleens alleen zijn, oké.
> 
> Godsbeeld blijft beeld, en het gevaar is dat wij onze godsbeelden verabsoluteren tot dé waarheid. Dat heeft al tot heel veel on-heil geleid...


Vanwaar haal jij "positief"? Ik spreek of sprak nooit van "positief" over lonely. . Wel van neutraal. Er is niets verkeerds of negatief aan alleen zijn voor wie daar geen last van heeft. Tegenwoordig leeft de helft van de mensen alleen. . OK sommigen voelen zich daar zeer ongelukkig bij. Die zijn dan eenzaam.
Betekenis 1 van MW voor lonely  luidt: lone, solitary. Dat is neutraal.


----------



## ThomasK

Sorry, sorry, dat maakt een verschil, inderdaad. Maar ik vraag mij toch af, of "alleen" niet ontologisch (...) negatief is bij mensen. Akkoord dat de feitelijke toestand zo is dat velen alleen leven, maar toch: als het even kan zoeken ze elkaar op. Ik weet echter niet hoe je kunt bewijzen dat een term semantisch of "essentieel" negatief is, welke argumenten je daarvoor moet aanhalen.

"Lone": ik begin te begrijpen. Nu, ik laat me leiden door die "without" en denk daarom al negatief. Maar misschien ga ik daarin te snel, dat begrijp ik.


----------



## eno2

> The definition of lonely is being alone and unhappy at being alone, or not near other people.
> 
> An example of lonely is being alone at home and wishing you had a date, a lonely time.
> An example of lonely is a cabin with no neighbors for miles, a lonely cabin.
> 
> Read more at Lonely dictionary definition | lonely defined


American Heritage online ziet lonely enkel negatief, en zoals ik al zei, ik ook trouwens.


----------



## eno2

Energize heeft geen directe vertaling maar is afhankelijk van de context. (de- & re-energize dus ook)

Mijn vertalingen:

Obama and McCain want to *energize* Catholics who line up with them ideologically. Activeren

What they all have in common is they *energize* people from across the community.Activeren

Realize that sugar isn't a good way to *energize* yourself or quench your thirst. Energie verschaffen



Sometimes all it takes to *energize* a room is adding color with pillows and throws. Levendiger maken,verlevendigen 

Mijn voorbeeld: 

Fanatieke religies kunnen hun volgelingen  enorm energetisch opladen (energize)


----------



## Hans Molenslag

eno2 said:


> Fanatieke religies kunnen hun volgelingen enorm energetisch opladen (energize)


Dat verdient geen schoonheidsprijs.


----------



## eno2

Hans M. said:


> Dat verdient geen schoonheidsprijs.


Het is dan ook hengelen naar een goede vertaling. Hoe zou jij de gedachte uitdrukken, dat fanatieke religies hun leden enorm kunnen "energetizeren", d.w.z. tot een enorm energieniveau opjutten? Energetizeren verdient ook geen schoonheidsprijs, ik weet het.

"Fanatieke religies kunnen hun aanhangers tot enorme energieniveau's opladen.

Fanaticus, fanatisme, fanatiek,  het bestaat allemaal, maar fanatiseren niet.
De geijkte term is: "radicaliseren". Fanatiseren is beter want het resultaat is fanatiekelingen versus radicalen, wat heel wat zwakker klinkt.


----------



## Hans Molenslag

eno2 said:


> Hoe zou jij de gedachte uitdrukken, dat fanatieke religies hun leden enorm kunnen "energetizeren", d.w.z. tot een enorm energieniveau opjutten?


Geen idee, ik zou meer context nodig hebben. Maar ik zou in gewoon Nederlands nooit beeldspraak met energie gebruiken om uit te drukken wat hier gezegd wordt. En als ik een stukje Engels over dat onderwerp moest vertalen, zou ik dus proberen om het vrij te vertalen. Ik denk spontaan aan uitdrukkingen als _op de been brengen_, _mobiliseren_, _zich laten gelden_, _aanzetten tot._


----------



## Red Arrow

eno2 said:


> Obama and McCain want to *energize* Catholics who line up with them ideologically. Activeren
> 
> What they all have in common is they *energize* people from across the community.Activeren
> 
> Realize that sugar isn't a good way to *energize* yourself or quench your thirst. Energie verschaffen


Volgens mij kan je mensen helemaal niet 'activeren'. Bij activeren denk ik onmiddellijk aan iemand die op een 'aan'-knop duwt.

Obama en McCain willen Katholieken met een democratische visie toejuichen/aanmoedigen.
Wat ze allen gemeen hebben, is dat ze over de hele gemeenschap mensen aanmoedigen.
Zie in dat suiker geen goed alternatief is om jezelf energie te geven of om je dorst te lessen.


----------



## eno2

Hans M. said:


> Geen idee, ik zou meer context nodig hebben. Maar ik zou in gewoon Nederlands nooit beeldspraak met energie gebruiken om uit te drukken wat hier gezegd wordt. En als ik een stukje Engels over dat onderwerp moest vertalen, zou ik dus proberen om het vrij te vertalen. Ik denk spontaan aan uitdrukkingen als _op de been brengen_, _mobiliseren_, _zich laten gelden_, _aanzetten tot._


Er is geen context, het is mijn eigen gedachte, in het Nederlands gedacht, dat fanatieke religies hun volgelingen tot een enorm energieniveau kunnen opladen.


----------



## eno2

Red Arrow :D said:


> Volgens mij kan je mensen helemaal niet 'activeren'.



Helemaal wél.
De overheidsdiensten voor activering van werklozen en leefloners zullen niet erg blij zijn met deze uitspraak, want activeren is namelijk hun standaardpolitiek en - werkwijze.  Noch ISIS die graag slapende cellen activeert.

Wat ik hier zeg wordt bevestigd door


> Van Dale: Activeren:
> 
> actief maken, in werking brengen, tot gelding brengen+desactiveren, inactiveren
> •werklozen activeren - maken dat ze aan het werk gaan of naar werk gaan zoeken






> Obama en McCain willen Katholieken met een democratische visie toejuichen/aanmoedigen.
> Wat ze allen gemeen hebben, is dat ze over de hele gemeenschap mensen aanmoedigen.


Stimuleren, aanmoedigen kan ook goed zijn, afhankelijk van wat eigenlijk bedoeld is. Activeren is wat sterker want het is rechtstreeks tot actie brengen.


> Zie in dat suiker geen goed alternatief is om jezelf energie te geven of om je dorst te lessen.


Energie geven of energie verschaffen is hetzelfde en de meest rechtstreekse letterlijke vertaling van energize.

Ik beweerde niet dat mijn vertalingen de enig juiste waren. Ik beweerde alleen dat je energize moet vertalen volgens context.


----------



## Red Arrow

Ik had nog nooit gehoord van 'werklozen activeren', maar dat zal dan wel aan mij liggen. (Ik denk dan echt aan een grote rode knop die op de rug van een werkloze zit, waar je zomaar op kan drukken om hem te activeren )


----------



## eno2

Er staat zelfs een knop op de rug van de werkzoekenden en leefloners om hen volledig te desactiveren (uit het uitkeringsstelsel) als ze zich niet goedschiks  laten activeren. Activering van de werklozen en zijn modaliteiten is een continu heet hangijzer in de politiek, en zoals ik citeerde staat het in Van Dale, dus ja, het ligt aan jou.


----------



## eno2

Dynamiseren zou ook gaan voor energize.


----------



## eno2

Voor energize wordt activize opgegeven door theaurus.com als een van de 35 synoniemen.
Gezien de overvloed aan synononiemen, kan je energize zo ongeveer om het even hoe vertalen. Dus misschien toch geen nood aan "energizeren"?


----------



## eno2

Het woord "activeren" viel vandaag  in de Kamer. Voor mensen.



> *'Activeren? Zorg dan dat er werkgevers zijn die hen in dienst willen nemen'*
> 
> Meryam Kitir dient Egbert Lachaert van antwoord.


----------



## Brownpaperbag

Fanatieke religies kunnen hun aanhangers enorm opzwepen?


----------



## eno2

Yep, dat zou de standaarduitdrukking zijn. Maar als je het louter over hun energie & prestatieniveau wil hebben, is dat geen treffer.


----------



## eno2

Het Franse "bander" schijnt geen equivalent werkwoord te hebben in het Nederlands, Engels, Spaans ???? In de betekenis van "een erectie hebben" "to have a hard on"


----------



## eno2

Is "hartstikke" al opgevraagd? Hartstikke gek...



bibibiben said:


> Een woordenboek zal nooit voor elk woord alle betekenisnuances kunnen geven die een literair vertaler nodig heeft. *Vertalen komt ook in het geheel niet overeen met het achter elkaar plakken van woordenboekbetekenissen*.



That's absolutely NOT my point.

Wel dat je de betekenis grosso modo doeltreffend weergeeft. Dat kan met een niet- betekenis gerelateerde vondst bij een rechtstreeks "vertaalprobleem" Maar dat gebeurt niet op iedere bladzijde. Een woord onnodig vertalen door een totaal niet-betekenis gerelateerd woord wanneer dat wel beschikbaar is zal dikwijls genoeg een blunder blijken.


----------



## eno2

cull: massale opruiming van dieren om de populatie binnen de perken te houden. Amaai...
Heeft daarnaast ook de betekenis van "selecteren"
"Ruiming" zag ik al eens gebruikt. 

VD:  het opruimen, bv. van graven of van vee

Dat zal het wel zijn....


----------



## Hans Molenslag

eno2 said:


> cull: massale opruiming van dieren om de populatie binnen de perken te houden. Amaai...


Een kudde/bestand/populatie _uitdunnen_ is een mogelijkheid. _Culling_ is niet noodzakelijk massaal.


----------



## eno2

YellowOnline said:


> In elke taal zijn er woorden die moeilijk te vertalen zijn.


Woordspel zoals in bijvoorbeeld aforismen is nog moeilijker.
Wie vertaalt er eens dit:

Het leven is een doodlopend straatje. Beter dan een straatje zonder eind.

Life is a dead end street. Better than a dead end alley.

In het Engels is straatje zonder eind en doodlopend straatje allebei een "dead end" issue.


----------



## bibibiben

In Nederland zou het ook niet werken. _Straatje zonder e(i)nd _is hier onbekend. De uitdrukking schijnt alleen in Vlaanderen voor te komen: Het Vlaams woordenboek » straatje, een ~ zonder end.

In het Engels kun je wel met deze twee uitdrukkingen aan de slag natuurlijk. Je kunt bijvoorbeeld _dead-end road_ tegenover _endless road_ plaatsen.


----------



## eno2

Alleen in Vlaanderen, maar dan wel  algemeen. 
Er is toch wel iets grappigs aan de hand met deze uitdrukking.
Ik zocht het nu ook eens op bij DVD 2017



> BE een straatje zonder einde, zonder eind
> a een bezigheid waar geen eind aan komt, hopeloos geval of uitzichtloze situatie
> *b  BE; niet algemeen doodlopende straat*



Hahaha, betekenis b is dezelfde grap als in het Engels (de grap zijnde dat een doodlopend straatje hetzelfde is als een straatje zonder einde en omgekeerd).  De zaak is dat beide uitzichtloos zijn, maar niet op dezelfde manier. 

Je moet   natuurlijk creatief uitwijken naar een "endless road" ter wille van de vertaling naar het Engels..
Maar ik heb een aantal opzoekingen gedaan en alle geven "dead end alley" of " dead end streat" voor "straatje zonder eind", zelfs Linguee.




> Het leven is een doodlopend straatje. Beter dan een straatje zonder eind.


De eerste zin is een memento mori. De tweede suggereert dat dit nog beter is dan het eeuwig leven. 

Ik zal mijn aforismen in Vlaanderen moeten uitgeven.


----------



## bibibiben

Nu die tweede betekenis volgens Van Dale niet algemeen voorkomt (en ook niet wordt gesignaleerd door het Vlaams woordenboek), loop je dan niet de kans om met dit aforisme met paradoxale inslag over de hoofden van de mensen heen te gaan, ook in Vlaanderen? Ik ben nu benieuwd of andere Vlaamse forumbezoekers wel de dubbele betekenis doorhadden van _straatje zonder eind_.


----------



## ThomasK

Je moet er als Vlaming misschien ook even bij nadenken, maar oké, hoor... ;-)


----------



## eno2

bibibiben said:


> Nu die tweede betekenis volgens Van Dale niet algemeen voorkomt (en


 Ik gebruik het in de betekenis a. De eerste betekenis. Die algemeen Belgisch Nederlands gebruik is, zegt Van Dale, en dat klopt.


> en ook niet wordt gesignaleerd door het Vlaams woordenboek), loop je dan niet de kans om met dit aforisme met paradoxale inslag over de hoofden van de mensen heen te gaan, ook in Vlaanderen? Ik ben nu benieuwd of andere Vlaamse forumbezoekers wel de dubbele betekenis doorhadden _van straatje zonder eind_.


 Voor mij moet betekenis b helemaal niet algemeen voorkomen, ze mag van mij zelfs gerust helemaal niet voorkomen. Ik mik niet op de niet-algemene  betekenis b maar op de algemene betekenis a.

Het is wel grappig, vanwege DVD, straatje zonder einde uit te leggen als doodlopend straatje (betekenis b), aangezien beide  uitdrukkingen onderling letterlijk een oxymoron vormen: met  einde-zonder  einde.

En daarmee een kandidaat -contranieme uitdrukking: straatje zonder eind = doodlopend straatje. (weliswaar niet algemeen, zelfs niet in het Vlaams Woordenboek, zeg je)


----------



## eno2

ThomasK said:


> Je moet er als Vlaming misschien ook even bij nadenken, maar oké, hoor... ;-)


Een aforisme waar je niet (even) bij moet nadenken zou maar zwak zijn. Maar aangezien dit over een mogelijke of onmogelijke vertaling ging, verklapte  ik er mijn bedoeling  ermee.


----------



## bibibiben

Bij de vertaling in het Engels ging je anders uit van betekenis b.


----------



## eno2

Welnee, dit wordt een soep. Ik zocht de Engelse vertaling van "straatje zonder eind" en vond op vier verschillende plaatsen "dead end street" of "dead end alley".

Zodat ik (grappend) de mis-vertaling plaatste: 'Life is a dead end street. Better than a dead end alley'.

Dan moest ik nog verwonderd vaststellen dat DVD ook 'straatje zonder einde' de betekenis b meegeeft van 'doodlopend straatje' (zij het met de kwalificatie 'niet algemeen'). Net zoals het Engels doet.

Een serieuze vertaling (letterlijk of perifrase) zal de pointe of de woordspeling missen.

Toch weer bijgeleerd dat de Nederlanders "straatje zonder eind" niet kennen...


----------



## eno2

Is de vertaling van het cognaat "laconiek" uit andere talen naar het Nederlandse laconiek een instinker?

Gezien de onvolledige definitie van Van Dale voor het woord "laconiek"(flegmatisch, doodkalm), kan het woord "laconic" uit het Engels niet zomaar vertaald worden met "laconiek", zonder een betekenisverandering te plegen. . En dat is evenzeer het geval met het Franse, Spaanse, Duitse, Italiaanse, Griekse, Zweedse, Portugese, Tsjechische etc...cognaat  en wellicht met aantal andere talen meer waarin het cognaat eenduidig "kort van stof" ofte "lapidair" betekent en niet "flegmatisch, doodkalm". Bij het gebruik van de omschrijving "kort van stof" of "snedig" gaat natuurlijk de millennia oude overlevering van het woord laconiek en de ononderbroken link met Sparta- Lacedaimonië daardoor triestweg helemaal verloren.


----------



## eno2

Voorlopig heeft het Spaans nog geen woord (opgenomen of goedgekeurd) voor ageism.


> *Ageism:*
> Ageism (also spelled "agism") is stereotyping and discriminating against individuals or groups on the basis of their age.
> en.wikipedia.org
> *Discriminación por edad:*
> La discriminación por edad, también conocida por el término inglés ageism (que a su vez ha sido traducido al español por la Comisión Europea como «edaísmo» y por Salvarezza como «viejismo» y otros dicen "gerontofobía" o "etarismo"), es la estereotipificación y discriminación contra personas o colectivos por motivo de edad.


ageism - Spanish translation – Linguee

Wij hebben leeftijdsdiscriminatie.
De Spaanse pers gebruikt "edadismo"
Het Portugees heeft wél "idadismo".


----------



## Red Arrow

De Spaanse woordenboekmensen houden misschien een siësta


----------



## eno2

Ik probeerde edadismo te signaleren, maar dat is me slecht bekomen.


----------



## eno2

Het Spaanse sobrino en primo zijn niet onvertaalbaar, ze worden in het Nederlands beide vertaald door neef. Maar daarbij gaat het onderscheid tussen kind van broer en kind van oom dat in het origineel aangegeven wordt door de verschillende benamingen sobrino en primo, verloren.
Dat is een taalleemte in het Nederlands.

Ik zie nu ook dat het woord "taalleemte" niet bestaat in het Nederlands, d.w.z. het staat niet in DVD. Dat is een dubbele taalleemte.
Google: 228 doorgeklikte resultaten. Ik ga me er eens mee bezighouden want het interesseert me wel, taalleemtes.


----------



## Red Arrow

Dit heb ik al gezegd, maar misschien geloof je me wel met een link erbij:
Veelgestelde vragen aan de redactie

Een woord als taalleemte is zo doorzichtig dat het niet fout geïnterpreteerd kan worden. (in tegenstelling tot zakdoek en kunststof, die wel in een woordenboek thuishoren)

Élke grammaticaal correcte samenstelling van bijvoorbeeld twee zelfstandige naamwoorden is correct Nederlands.


----------



## eno2

Hoe weet jij-ik of het over een doorzichtige samenstelling gaat of om een woord dat onvoldoende gebruikt wordt om op te nemen? Overigens staat DVD toch bomvol doorzichtige samenstellingen. Ik kan alleen signaleren dat taalleemte niet opgenomen is en dat dat misschien op zichzelf een taalleemte vormt.



Red Arrow :D said:


> Élke grammaticaal correcte samenstelling van bijvoorbeeld twee zelfstandige naamwoorden is correct Nederlands.



Correct Nederlands is algemeen gebruikt Nederlands. Willekeurige creatieve samenstellingen zoals marsbewonertjeskermis zijn dat niet.  Wel soms neologismen, soms doorzichtige samenstellingen.


----------



## eno2

Het Spaanse PADRES is niet onvertaalbaar. Het is: ouders. Wel beschikken wij niet over een woord waarbij de moeder ook een vader genoemd wordt. Je kan dan de vraag stellen waar de taalleemte zit.

In hetzelfde gender-register:

Ook spreken wij vrouwen niet aan met het woord man. Spanjaarden wel.


> "Hombre, no hay que ponerse así, María"


RAE
betekenis 8 Hombre als tussenwerpsel.

Hoe dat te vertalen?

En verder improviserend op MAN:
De Nederlandse uitroep "man...man..man.."  om iemand erop te wijzen dat hij slecht bezig is, hoe kan je tegen  een zij gebruiken? Of vertalen?


----------



## Red Arrow

eno2 said:


> Hoe weet jij-ik of het over een doorzichtige samenstelling gaat of om een woord dat onvoldoende gebruikt wordt om op te nemen? Overigens staat DVD toch bomvol doorzichtige samenstellingen. Ik kan alleen signaleren dat taalleemte niet opgenomen is en dat dat misschien op zichzelf een taalleemte vormt.
> 
> 
> 
> Correct Nederlands is algemeen gebruikt Nederlands. Willekeurige creatieve samenstellingen zoals marsbewonertjeskermis zijn dat niet.  Wel soms neologismen, soms doorzichtige samenstellingen.


Je kan niet zowel de Van Dale als referentie gebruiken, als de Van Dale negeren. Wees consistent.


eno2 said:


> De Nederlandse uitroep "man...man..man.."  om iemand erop te wijzen dat hij slecht bezig is, hoe kan je tegen  een zij gebruiken? Of vertalen?


Oh boy...


----------



## eno2

Red Arrow :D said:


> Je kan niet zowel de Van Dale als referentie gebruiken, als de Van Dale negeren. Wees consistent.



Hoe weet jij-ik of het over een doorzichtige samenstelling gaat of  om een woord dat onvoldoende gebruikt wordt om op te nemen?
Ontduik niet zo consistent een antwoord...

Daarbij, waar negeer ik Van Dale? Het feit aangeven dat hij vol doorzichtige samenstellingen staat, is niet Van Dale negeren, als je dat soms bedoelt. Dat is Van Dale citeren.




> Oh boy...


 Kan inderdaad.. . klinkt wel  scheef naar een zij toe, maar kan er toch mee door...


----------



## eno2

Drempelvrees.
In het Engels en het Frans en het Spaans wordt daar een beetje rond gesparteld
 en wellicht in veel andere talen.


> Initial hesitation
> initial resistance
> inhibitions
> a certain amount of anxiety
> reticence
> peur de passer
> une c*ertaine dose de crai*ntes
> miedo a dar el  paso
> algo de ansiedad o reticencia


Linguee


----------



## Chimel

drempelvrees: appréhension


----------



## eno2

Persoonlijk vatte ik appréhension in deze context direct op als "terughoudendheid" "op zijn hoede zijn".

Maar eerst eens kijken  welke informatie drempelvrees bevat:



> DVD
> 1 vrees, schuchterheid die iem. belet ergens binnen te gaan= entrefobie
> 2 bij uitbreiding vrees, schuchterheid die iem. belet aan iets nieuws te beginnen





Dat binnengaan zit niet in appréhension. Crainte vague d'un danger futur (van Larousse) is niet identiek maar kan wél in verband gebracht worden met schrik aan iets nieuws te beginnen (danger futur). Appréhension is zwakker (crainte vague) en zal iemand niet beletten. Drempelvrees wél.




> Larousse online: Action d'appréhender quelque chose, de le saisir par l'intelligence : Être peu préparé à l'appréhension d'une question.
> Crainte vague d'un danger futur :
> Chez Kant, acte par lequel la conscience se représente le divers des perceptions.



L'internaute is nog véél vager:



> Crainte vague, mal définie.
> *Exemple :* L'appréhension de la mort, que chaque humain connaît plus ou moins, demeure indescriptible, et ce, du fait qu'on ignore ce qu'est la mort au-delà du seul fait de n'être plus.
> *Synonyme :* inquiétude



Appréhension is dus polysemantisch en bijvoorbeeld Linguee geeft van alle soorten vertalingen, maar niets dat op drempelvrees lijkt (tenzij misschien bezorgdheid).  De helft van de keren wordt het niet vertaald...
appréhension - Nederlandse vertaling – Linguee woordenboek

Entrefobie is grappig. Klinkt Frans maar is het niet... Waar halen ze het...


----------



## eno2

Bijvoorbeeld NIEUWSCONSUMPTIE, wat is dat? Niet in Van Dale. Google levert 4500 ondoorgeklikte, bruto, zeg maar,  resultaten.
Iemand op een forum maakt er een master over (NIEUWSCONSUMPTIE bij jongeren) en vraagt medewerking voor zijn enquête. Een doorzichtige samenstelling ongetwijfeld. Dus de moeite niet om op te nemen? Is dat goed Nederlands ondertussen?


----------



## eno2

Natuurlijk moet eenzelfde woord onvertaald niet altijd hetzelfde betekenen in verschillende talen.
Maar dan zit je wel met het fenomeen, dat als je het onvertaald laat, de betekenis van het woord verschuift naar die van de andere taal.
Neem nu DUENDE.
Sowieso onvertaalbaar.


M-W: Duende: the power to attract through personal magnetism and charm.  Definition of DUENDE
RAE: Encanto misterioso e inefable. El duende del cante flamenco. http://dle.rae.es/?id=EEmriFA


> DVD: bovennatuurlijke inspiratie die de kern vormt van de flamenco en die de flamencozanger of -gitarist in staat stelt zijn publiek in vervoering te brengen
> •duende hebben, Van Dale



Ik vind de definitie van DVD perfect. Het is "magisch aantrekkelijke" *inspiratie* in de uitvoering waarmee  de uitvoerder het publiek in de betovering meetrekt. Dat element vind ik zo niet direct terug in de andere definities. Dat kan optreden of niet optreden, soms wel, soms niet. Bij enkele begenadigden  altijd...


----------



## eno2

Grooming is het benaderen van en contact leggen met kinderen door een pedofiel - met als uiteindelijke doel het mogelijk maken van seksueel contact


----------



## eno2

Geschwister Dui
siblings ENG

NL?


----------



## prinver

Dag allemaal,

In dat verband ( moeilijk te vertalen woorden of uitdrukkingen ) vraag ik mij af hoe men in het Frans vertaalt : " van het ene kwam het andere" ( bv in een ruzie / discussie )   Dank bij voorbaat


----------



## Chimel

Une chose a amené l'autre.

Of, in sommige contexten: de fil en aiguille.


----------



## eno2

bibibiben said:


> Rijzig = lang en slank, maar goed geproportioneerd (en daardoor aantrekkelijk). Van Dale geeft voor het Duits _hochgewachsen_, maar dat lijkt me een treffendere vertaling voor _opgeschoten_. Het Engels lijkt alleen het nietszeggende _tall _ter beschikking te hebben. Met _tall and slender_ heb je pas de volledige betekenis te pakken. Het Franse _élancé_ komt nog het dichtst in de buurt van _rijzig_.


Élancé gaat ook in de richting van slungelachtig. 





> Être *mince *et de haute taille : Silhouette élancée.


Définitions : être élancé - Dictionnaire de français Larousse
Lanky =  ungracefully tall and thin
Larguirucho,
schlaksig, 

Gracefully tall and thin of tall and thin and well proportioned is niet te vinden...


----------



## eno2

De triestheid van het vruchteloos zoeken naar vertalingen voor bepaalde uitdrukkingen...

Bijvoorbeeld: "Om ter best"  naar het Engels. 
Spelen/hakken/speechen om ter best. 

Het zal toch niet 'for the best' zijn zeker?


----------



## bibibiben

Ik heb nog nooit van _om ter best _gehoord. Wordt er _om het hardst _bedoeld?


----------



## eno2

Natuurlijk te vinden op Google. Allicht Belgisch. Of erger, niet algemeen BE.
Men zei mij dat het om ter beste moet zijn.
En inderdaad, ik vind evenveel (dat wil zeggen: even weinig) resultaten als voor "om ter best"

Dit is 'literatuur':
*OM TER BESTE (In: Met het verkeer...) | Toneelfonds J.Janssens*
www.toneelfonds.be/detailfiche/88700
_OM TER BESTE_ (In: Met het verkeer...) Auteur: Dirk Biddeloo. korte eenakter. 10. 1. 2. Genre: Blijspelen tot maximum 90'. Oorspronkelijke titel: _OM TER BESTE_ ...

Roepen om het hardst ja, maar om ter best omvat alle competitie.


----------

